# Sunglass-Fi?



## LingLing1337

There's probably already one of these threads... but I am sort of a sunglass addict- Oakleys in specific. I've owned Bottlecaps and Flak Jackets in the past and now I own Crosshairs 







 and Spikes






 Anyone else?


----------



## NeObliviscaris

and some ralph lauren ones


----------



## ozz

Ray-Bans since the 70s for me.


----------



## ANGELSS

Ray Ban Wayfarers model 2140


----------



## Raez

Emporio Armani. Can't remember the name of 'em.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Oakley nut here also. Have one of every single Juliet frame color. Unfortunately I also have to get most of them prescriptioned, as I can't stand wearing contacts, which = $$$. Now if only Oakley would hurry up and release their Polished Black Juliet as a normal frame here in the U.S...


----------



## Braver

Took a while to get over the price issue, but my Oakley Square Wires are one of the best investments ever.


----------



## intoflatlines

I love sunglasses, but I'm too lazy to post pics of mine. Instead, I'll post a link to the sunglasses thread I started a year ago:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f11/po...lasses-306123/


----------



## A<aA?

marc jacobs, aviator shades.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Been wearing Wayfarers my whole life. Recently turned my nephew onto the style


----------



## jbusuego

Nice to see a lot of Oakley fans here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 My first ever Oakley - Minute - cobalt blue with positive ruby red lens




 minute - emerald gun metal




 Half jacket -golf array




 Valve - signature limited edition




 Dartboard - black camo




 Penny - ruby (out of production)


----------



## krmathis

CEBE sunglasses for me.

 A pair almost like this one:


----------



## LingLing1337

jb- the Penny is way cool!


----------



## Zuerst

maui jim kapalua






 and some older serengeti and glass ray bans


----------



## jbusuego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jb- the Penny is way cool!_

 






thanks


----------



## Quaddy

years and years old oakley fives rootbeer


----------



## xenochimera

own these, trying to get some custom prescriptioned blue lenses right now.


----------



## Rednamalas1

my newest sunglasses:
 ic! berlins





 And my older ones 
 Ray-ban Aviators:





 and Cavallis:


----------



## Headphile808

Oakley Monster Dog
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## skudmunky

I've got a set of Oakley XXX that I love to death. Great for biking, walkin around, sailing.

 Wouldn't mind a classier set of shades though. Add that to the list of things to buy once I can get a job again. Stupid college


----------



## Audio-Omega

Oakley Juliet. The fit is good and the nose bits don't need to be adjusted.


----------



## subjekt32

Here is my very limited collection:

 Oliver Peoples Commodore 






 Maui Jim Shoreline 114


----------



## Thade

Monster Dogs all the way. Flat black "modded" with bronze polarized lenses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also sporting an Oakley Blade watch & belt and that's as far as I'm goin'


----------



## s1rrah

I was a high end (oakley, rayban, bolle, etc.) sunglass guy for years ...

 But after realizing I couldn't keep a single pair for more than year (lost or stolen or otherwise) ...

 I've been just as happy with 20.00 polarized, amber lensers from my local walgreens/CVS ...






 Been through about 5 pair of the last mentioned, "cheapos" and love them ...

 As long as they are amber and have decent quality polarization ... I'm happy.

 Great thread.


----------



## Joshatdot

For the last few years, I've been a big fan of polarized sunglasses. I usually get the cheep ones found at sports/outdoors shops, $20 USD or less usually, metal frames, sometimes with springy hinges.

 Like these


----------



## Audio-Omega

Serengeti Polarmax glasses are good for driving. Their photochromic lenses lighten and darken automatically.


----------



## LingLing1337

I actually thought I had lost my Spikes for a while, then went over to a friend's house and saw them sitting on the counter... But really, I think that eye protection is too important to use cheapo's. I think everyone should have a nice pair of sunglasses- Oakleys are getting cheaper, I saw a pair of Five's for ~$80 the other day.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Wearing sunglasses is akin to wearing safety helmet, boots and protective clothing.


----------



## atx 6speed

I love my Raybans. Makes it so much nicer when driving towards the sun:


----------



## Joshatdot

nm


----------



## Al4x

oakley juliet, two pairs, 3 lenses

 one pair for driving, general use [matt finish], one pair for on the bicycle/sport, [the frames that pinch, polished finish]

 fire polarised, ice polarised, custom ruby lens

 i know they are expensive, people gasp at the price, but they never irritate my face at all, fit lovely, and the fire lenses, simply amazing! i love how everyting looks so vibrant through yellow lenses

 lenses are easy to change

 id like to try the romeo II
 i lost a pair of oakley splice, my first pair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 love metal frames, wont buy plastic anymore

 pics...ruby lenses




 fire




 the frames that pinch...and the frames are more polished than that


----------



## CrazyRay

Vintage Bucci GLACIER


----------



## Greg_R

I looked for over 3 years for a pair of sunglasses that would fit my head. People always had suggestions and I've tried them all. For entertainment I would walk into the Sunglass Hut and tell the salesperson that I would buy anything that they could fit on my head (guy never made a sale). Anyway, after years of searching I finally found Fatheadz eyewear. The glasses are stylish, very comfortable, have excellent optics, and actually fit. For reference, I wear a size 8 1/4 hat (i.e. adjustable baseball cap does not fit). Maybe this will help someone else out who has been looking as well...


----------



## Steggy

I'm a big fan of wayfarers. I'm getting multiple colors for the summer. white, red, and blue/yellow. Though i'm just getting 10 dollar versions. I will be getting rayban black ones....eventually. I just can't justify the price since i wear glasses. When my next prescription gets filled to contact lenses, then I will be getting nicer ones. But for now cheaper ones will suit me when I'm at the beach and just switch them out with my regular glasses.

 The prada aviators also look sick though. I suggest you guys give em a look see.


----------



## immtbiker

Hingeless and frameless Tags for the last year:


----------



## Audio-Omega

There is a new Oakley Juliet on its way. I still prefer my Oakley sunglasses over Serengeti because they have darker lenses.


----------



## Huxley

Rayban rb3179 top bar sidestreet, gunmetal frame orange multi layer lenses.


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a big fan of wayfarers. I'm getting multiple colors for the summer. white, red, and blue/yellow. Though i'm just getting 10 dollar versions. I will be getting rayban black ones....eventually. I just can't justify the price since i wear glasses. When my next prescription gets filled to contact lenses, then I will be getting nicer ones. But for now cheaper ones will suit me when I'm at the beach and just switch them out with my regular glasses._

 

Online? I buy about 6 at a time from the local(ish) flea market, always black. Only one pair left though..


----------



## csommers

I'm a huge fan of Smith Interlock 01's

 Those Bucci's look dope!


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks *csommers*!


----------



## Steggy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Online? I buy about 6 at a time from the local(ish) flea market, always black. Only one pair left though.._

 

Yea. ocshades has some really solid 10 buck shades up there.

 And for the real black wayfarers, i'll probably get it from martin and osa since they always send me 30% off coupons. So it would be 90 something for em?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are all Oakley Juliets of the same size ? I notice they have two types of frames.


----------



## hmai18

Just picked up a pair of Black Chrome/polarized Amber Black Iridium Crosshairs and will probably be selling my polarized Whiskers soon.


----------



## John2e

Can anyone tell me the brand of sun glasses Bond wears in the latest James Bond Movie QOS ???


 Never mind found it

 Tom Ford James Bond 007 TF108


----------



## userlander

KDs ftw. cheap, durable, bad ass.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up a pair of Black Chrome/polarized Amber Black Iridium Crosshairs and will probably be selling my polarized Whiskers soon.





_

 

Good choice on Crosshairs. They're SWEET, and apparently out of production. For me, the provide a great fit and coverage for most of my FOV, which is a problem for other sunglasses.


----------



## hmai18

Crosshairs are still in production, just not in the frame/lens combo I got. I can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## Al4x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are all Oakley Juliets of the same size ? I notice they have two types of frames._

 

yeah i have both one is smaller than the other


----------



## woof37

Anybody sporting Maui Jims? I ordered a pair of South Shore in black/gray but would love to see some of the other pair.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have a carbon Oakley Juliet, it has the smaller frame.


----------



## Stoin

Maui Jim South Shores here.

 I also have some Oakley Half Jacket XLJ's which are pretty nice. Not as nice as the metal Maui Jims though... I'll just have to get some Juliets.


----------



## omegaman

My current Favorites, Love wearing these. Ray Ban polorized RB3194 006/58. Great glasses.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stoin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Maui Jim South Shores here.

 I also have some Oakley Half Jacket XLJ's which are pretty nice. Not as nice as the metal Maui Jims though... I'll just have to get some Juliets._

 

Rock on Stoin...thanks. They look sharp.


----------



## LostOne.TR

how are initiums as a brand?


----------



## pHEnomIC

I am a big fan of sunglasses, I went through tons of cheap ones, always breaking them in the most trivial ways or they start to scratch/look like ****.

 I took the plunge and got a nice pair of oakleys. Just got the black on black flak jackets. Ive had em almost a year and wear them almost daily and they still look like the day I got them.

 I think this summer I am gonna get a second pair of oakley's, very impressed with them.


----------



## LordofDoom

Used to have those Oakley Fire Iridium plastic half jackets, till they shattered when a tennis ball hit me square in the temple =]

 I'm using Oakley Half Wire 2.0 with black iridum lenses right now.


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hingeless and frameless Tags for the last year:_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Huxley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rayban rb3179 top bar sidestreet, gunmetal frame orange multi layer lenses._

 

Really nice guys

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stoin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maui Jim South Shores here.

 I also have some Oakley Half Jacket XLJ's which are pretty nice. Not as nice as the metal Maui Jims though... I'll just have to get some Juliets._

 

Oh wow, new brand for me to look at. And some of them look quite nice, as does yours. Model number? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My current Favorites, Love wearing these. Ray Ban polorized RB3194 006/58. Great glasses._

 

Looking good

 I have Ray Ban 3217's. I just want to say I have owned them for 2 years and they look better on me than on Barack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barack Obama Sunglasses - US President, Ray-Ban 3217 - SelectSpecs.com

 Unfortunately the UK is not so sunny. Current getting traditional April showers. Any advice on sunglasses for outdoor running? I run 50km a week. Oakley's get rec a lot but I am unsure on the look. Are Bolle Edge any good?


----------



## Stoin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately the UK is not so sunny. Current getting traditional April showers. Any advice on sunglasses for outdoor running? I run 50km a week. Oakley's get rec a lot but I am unsure on the look. Are Bolle Edge any good?_

 

Mine get a fair bit of use up here in Edinburgh, especially autumn and spring. The sun sits on the horizon for months and in the morning I have to head into it and then again in the evening (in winter it's dark when I go out and the sun has set before I can go home).

 I don't know about Bolle, but Maui Jim do have a sports range. I haven't tried them yet, but might get a pair of Kanaha's for the summer. I have a similar thing - I'm not convinced about the look of the Oakley's. And although they have a nice secure fit, I've broken my nose 3 times and find that they don't sit as comfortably on my face as the Maui Jim's that I own (model: South Shore). The Oakley's get recommended because they are good though.


----------



## LFC_SL

Oakley Crosshairs, and others with the thin/wiry type arms are actually not bad. Its the style like Juliets that put me right off. And the Sport ones like what Lance Armstrong wear fall into "time, place for them..." category

 Of course really I'm going too fast for anyone to be able to mock me rotfl


----------



## techfreakazoid

Sunglass-Fi'er here. I've been an Oakley M Frame user for over a decade. Great eye protection and versatility with interchangeable lenses for different sports / environments. Also, have a pair of A Wires that are no longer in production. Been using the Half Jackets with G30 lenses over the past couple of years and they are my go-to shades for golf. Ray Bans and Maui Jims are more for business attire / conservative look. The neutral grey lens of the MJs are great for driving and their polarized and AR coating reduces eye fatigue. The glass MJs have better clarity and contrast over the polycarbonate Oakleys and they're easier to clean and are more scratch resistant. Both companies stand behind their products and have excellent customer service.

 Anyone tried the Oakley Bluetooth O Rokr or Split Thump mp3 players? Would love if they partnered with quality IEM and DAP manufacturers.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody sporting Maui Jims? I ordered a pair of South Shore in black/gray but would love to see some of the other pair._

 

I like mine very light and simple. Maui Jim Paradise (Titanium frame with Evolution2 lenses)


----------



## hmai18

Returned the black chrome/amber black iridium polarized combo because the frame colour was too dark for my tastes and I wasn't a huge fan of the lens tint. I wound up with the now discontinued Titanium/Titanium Iridium combo, which I really should have just gone with in the beginning:


----------



## LingLing1337

^Excellent looking crosshairs, I like those better than mine!


----------



## Wankerfx

I've always worn my Ray Ban Wayfarer's, they never seem to go out of style.


----------



## illy865

More often than not, I've actually been using my Randolph Engineering aviators. They were actually very affordable since I have a vintage pair and although they are very utilitarian, they look pretty good and match more things I wear.


----------



## Racer3204

I just ordered some Oakley Fives 3.0 from Ebay. Matte black with polarized lenses for $100 brand new.


----------



## lifesundeath

Wayfarers all day.


----------



## Grey Massacre

I am a oakley fan here but I am really picky.

 I have a pair of old switch magnesium and black iridium lens, they are my beaters. Really sturdy! I also using racing jackets black chrome and g30 vented persimmon lens, best biking glasses!

 Here is my custom straight jacket, +red iridum lens, red accents, black camo frame, totally kick ass glasses! I really like those lens it's too bad Oakley doesn't offer them on many models, I plan on getting something with blue iridium lens as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charles


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like mine very light and simple. Maui Jim Paradise (Titanium frame with Evolution2 lenses)



_

 

They look sharp. Are the Evolution lenses glass-based?


----------



## saintalfonzo

Another owner of the oakley crosshair here. I wouldn't buy oakley again because the lenses scratch WAY too easily; I kept them in their case all the time except for one night at a concert when I had them on my shirt collar. After the show I discovered a scuff mark right in the middle of the right lens, probably from someone just brushing against me on the floor (general admission). They were only 1 month old, and sunglass hut told me all I can do is mail them in to oakley for a $70 lens replacement. I'm wondering why I even kept the receipt. I don't want to even go a day without these things if I mail them in for a ripoff lens replacement, because it's sunny every day to the point of ridiculousness in NM. I actually miss rain! Anyway, I'm going with glass lenses next time I buy.


----------



## hmai18

That's a shame. I had a pair of polarized Whiskers before my Crosshairs, and the lenses are still pristine. I've dropped them a few times and they probably spend as much time on the top of my head as in their case, but I haven't managed to scratch the lens yet.

 I actually swore to myself that I'd never buy another pair of Oakleys because I didn't want to play into the brand anymore, but I just couldn't find a pair of aviators that I liked and/or that fit my face profile.


----------



## Zanth

I'm an Oakley fan. They have the only lenses that really keep me from wincing in the light. I have a pretty intense light sensitivity issue that I've undergone surgery for when I was younger. Anyhow, save for prescription goggles that look like I'm welding something, Oakleys are the best I've come across.

 I've had a couple of the Wires over the yeas, then I picked up a pair of Juliet's with Emerald lenses but eventually gave those to my brother because I felt the XX frame fit my face better. The best lenses I came across for those were 24k gold. I'm so not into flash, but these work best for me these days:






 Edit: On the topic of Oakleys, has anyone tried Exovista custom lenses? I was thinking about picking up a black XX frame and buying the Pinot Noir and Ruby lenses.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I used to have 24k but gave it away because I prefered polarized lenses.


----------



## Zanth

Are there any polarized lenses available for X-metal XX's? I had polarized Wires and I really liked them for driving.


----------



## zeroibis

I got some polarized Oakleys because they looked nice and one time I got a cheep pare of fake ones when I was out of the country and needed something to use on a motorcycle.


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am a oakley fan here but I am really picky.

 I have a pair of old switch magnesium and black iridium lens, they are my beaters. Really sturdy! I also using racing jackets black chrome and g30 vented persimmon lens, best biking glasses!

 Here is my custom straight jacket, +red iridum lens, red accents, black camo frame, totally kick ass glasses! I really like those lens it's too bad Oakley doesn't offer them on many models, I plan on getting something with blue iridium lens as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Charles_

 

Nothing wrong with being picky if you know what you want! It's why we're here as enthusiasts and connoisseurs.

 For sports, I find the G30 Iridium lenses offer the best balance between clarity and reducing eye fatigue. Also have a pair of G30 Black Iridiums which go well in slightly brighter conditions. For increasing brightness, I’ll go with Positive Red and Ice Iridium. Yes, Oakley discontinues less popular frames and lens options over time. Not sure if they still offer the Blue Iridiums. I had a pair; however, prefer the grey-based lenses. One of these days, I’ll have to try the Polarized lenses.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saintalfonzo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another owner of the oakley crosshair here. I wouldn't buy oakley again because the lenses scratch WAY too easily; I kept them in their case all the time except for one night at a concert when I had them on my shirt collar. After the show I discovered a scuff mark right in the middle of the right lens, probably from someone just brushing against me on the floor (general admission). They were only 1 month old, and sunglass hut told me all I can do is mail them in to oakley for a $70 lens replacement. I'm wondering why I even kept the receipt. I don't want to even go a day without these things if I mail them in for a ripoff lens replacement, because it's sunny every day to the point of ridiculousness in NM. I actually miss rain! Anyway, I'm going with glass lenses next time I buy._

 

If you're not using shades for sports/high-impact activities, quality glass is the way to go for clarity performance. Analogous to buying cameras, it's all about the glass! Just make sure the AR and scratch resistance coatings are solid.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techfreakazoid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 If you're not using shades for sports/high-impact activities, quality glass is the way to go for clarity performance. Analogous to buying cameras, it's all about the glass! Just make sure the AR and scratch resistance coatings are solid._

 

That's fantastic advice. No offense intended, but if you want the best lenses, Oakleys aren't what you should be looking at. Costa Del Mar and Maui Jim both make affordable glass lensed models that are far superior to anything Oakley has. Maui Jims are better to my eyes, but that's just my preference.


----------



## JensL

I've had Serengeti's for years now, and have been totally happy with them. 

 However, I haven't tried the competition for years too, so I took a trip to some shops for some quick testing. Especially curious about Oakleys. 

 Short version: I'm keeping my Serengeti's. 

 Some Ray-bans were good, and so were most Oakleys. Pretty decent frames too. 
 But when it came to optical performance, all were easily beaten by my fairly standard Serengeti's. 
 Contrast was stronger and colors were clearer and better defined, and everything just looked sharper. 

 Most Polaroids felt like looking through a dirty window on a cloudy day (it was sunny). 

 Also, I haven't seen any other sunglass manufacturer than Serengeti that offer lenses that are both polarized and photochromic (brightens or darkens depending on ambient light) at the same time. Even their lightweight polycarbonate lenses offer this.
 There probably are others that got this, but not Oakley or Ray-ban to my knowledge. 

 I got the feeling that Oakley invest quite a bit in marketing fluff too. 
 How about their "UNOBTAINIUM® stem sleeves", which felt exactly like what other uses. Silly name, too. 
 And then you've got "HYDROPHOBIC®/OLEOPHOBIC anti-smudge lens coating", that apparently "repels skin oils" etc. Meh, fingerprints and sweat appeared just as easily on every Oakley I tested. 

 Oh well, I'm being a bit harsh on the Oakleys. They were just fine, and some models looked pretty good too. And for *really *active use, they got some better suited models than any Serengeti. 
 But for "regular" use, especially driving, their optical quality is beaten by Serengeti, hands down. 

 At least looking through my eyes.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *techfreakazoid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They look sharp. Are the Evolution lenses glass-based?_

 

They are some kind of plastic from what I can tell. These (and the rest of this model line) is all about lightness.


----------



## Rav

I just recently picked up some Serengeti Saraceno with the 555 lenses and i must say i'm really happy with them. Compared to the no-names i had before (and oakley minutes before that) they offer better contrast while still reducing glare. Almost as if they lighten while they darken, if you'll excuse the oxymoron.






 And they feel nice and well engineered for such thin frames, with tiny little spring temples. My only beef is that the arms are a tad long for my ears, but it's something i can live with.


----------



## VicAjax

[FLAME SUIT]not a big fan of Oakleys... 1. i don't like the lenses and 2. i think they're really ugly[/FLAME SUIT]

 I avoided qaulity shades for the longest time for fear of loss and breakage. but now i've taken the plunge and would never go back. i've somehow gotten three pairs of quality shades in my possession at the same time:

 a pair of Persol polarized:






 for fun and city style, these Ray Bans:






 and most recently, a really nice pair of Oliver Peoples Aero, with polarized green gradient lenses i had put in:


----------



## jewman

I just bought my first nice pair of Ray-bans, the rb8301. It came out just recently. I really like the carbon fiber bows. I was thinking about getting the polarized version, but my dad dissuaded me by letting me know that he's had non-polarized ray-bans for years and hasn't noticed any glare problems. If I can care for these without breaking/losing them, maybe I'll sell these and invest in a polarized pair.

 The only thing I'm really concerned about is scratching the lenses.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought my first nice pair of Ray-bans, the rb8301. It came out just recently. I really like the carbon fiber bows. I was thinking about getting the polarized version, but my dad dissuaded me by letting me know that he's had non-polarized ray-bans for years and hasn't noticed any glare problems. If I can care for these without breaking/losing them, maybe I'll sell these and invest in a polarized pair.

 The only thing I'm really concerned about is scratching the lenses. 
_

 

You need to get a polarized pair, Jewman. It's more to protect your eyes than to reduce glare.


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## jewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You need to get a polarized pair, Jewman. It's more to protect your eyes than to reduce glare._

 

Really? I never knew that. I looked up polarization technology on the web, and I was under the impression that it was more for comfort. I'll have to see if they can take mine back lol


----------



## jewman

Okay, well it's too late to return them, so it looks like I'll be wearing these babies out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe when these break I'll get a new pair of polarized Ray-bans.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does Ray Ban still make glass lenses ? I used to have a Titanium Cat Eye. Its clarity was excellent.


----------



## jewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does Ray Ban still make glass lenses ? I used to have a Titanium Cat Eye. Its clarity was excellent._

 

Yes they do. The Ray-bans I purchased a few weeks ago sure are, and I think the majority if not all Ray-bans have glass lenses.


----------



## Audio-Omega

One thing I dislike about Oakley is that they don't provide sunglasses case and it's expensive to buy them.


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's fantastic advice. No offense intended, but if you want the best lenses, Oakleys aren't what you should be looking at. Costa Del Mar and Maui Jim both make affordable glass lensed models that are far superior to anything Oakley has. Maui Jims are better to my eyes, but that's just my preference._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JensL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had Serengeti's for years now, and have been totally happy with them. 

 However, I haven't tried the competition for years too, so I took a trip to some shops for some quick testing. Especially curious about Oakleys. 

 Short version: I'm keeping my Serengeti's. 

 Some Ray-bans were good, and so were most Oakleys. Pretty decent frames too. 
 But when it came to optical performance, all were easily beaten by my fairly standard Serengeti's. 
 Contrast was stronger and colors were clearer and better defined, and everything just looked sharper. 

 Most Polaroids felt like looking through a dirty window on a cloudy day (it was sunny). 

 Also, I haven't seen any other sunglass manufacturer than Serengeti that offer lenses that are both polarized and photochromic (brightens or darkens depending on ambient light) at the same time. Even their lightweight polycarbonate lenses offer this.
 There probably are others that got this, but not Oakley or Ray-ban to my knowledge. 

 I got the feeling that Oakley invest quite a bit in marketing fluff too. 
 How about their "UNOBTAINIUM® stem sleeves", which felt exactly like what other uses. Silly name, too. 
 And then you've got "HYDROPHOBIC®/OLEOPHOBIC anti-smudge lens coating", that apparently "repels skin oils" etc. Meh, fingerprints and sweat appeared just as easily on every Oakley I tested. 

 Oh well, I'm being a bit harsh on the Oakleys. They were just fine, and some models looked pretty good too. And for *really *active use, they got some better suited models than any Serengeti. 
 But for "regular" use, especially driving, their optical quality is beaten by Serengeti, hands down. 

 At least looking through my eyes. _

 

I'll have to try Costa Del Mars and Serengetis one of these days. They seem to have quality glass. Oakleys have their place in the marketplace. Having arms that grip against your temple ensures a secure fit. I feel better wearing my Oakleys on rollercoasters than my MJs! Also, I would take safety and lightness in the Oakleys over any glass lenses for any high-impact activities. I do think their pricing is a little steep given the plastics material costs; but of course, pricing needs to cover R&D and marketing expenses.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They are some kind of plastic from what I can tell. These (and the rest of this model line) is all about lightness._

 

I was trying to figure out what's the composition of the Evolution lenses. Here's the verbiage off the MJ Web site: 


> _Fuses the best properties of SuperThin Glass and Polycarbonate lenses by offering superior optics, scratch resistance and impact resistance in a lightweight package. Available in PrescriptionRX available through your Optical Dealer_


With the RX option, I wonder if that's glass then or if they affix the RX on to the polycarbonate lens. In the latter case, I think that's how Oakley managed to offer RX on the M Frames.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One thing I dislike about Oakley is that they don't provide sunglasses case and it's expensive to buy them._

 

Ditto. The good thing is that their cases are very durable. The lining of the MJ cases always comes off. They need to use better adhesives or redesign them.


----------



## Charles_1985

Wow everyone has really nice sunglasses here. Nice photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here are my babies - Oakley M-frame with Fire lenses. I have been wearing them for seven years (not in bad shape eh?); I have replaced the nosebomb and the earsocks since I wore the originals out.






 I use them for everything but especially outdoor stuff like running and in the winter, skiing. I don't leave the house without them; I can't understand how people walk around outside during the day without sunglasses.


----------



## SonicFury

Newbie to the forum, will make my first post about my sunglasses lol. This thread just caught my eye. 

 Prescription Oakley Juliets
 Gun metal frame / smoked lenses
 Polarized, anti-glare
 Insurance helped foot the ~$500 bill lol

 No pics for now, sorry


----------



## gallardo88

I'm planning on getting a pair of Dita's, or something similar. I have some Oakleys (which I'm selling btw in the FS forum) but they don't fit me that well and I never really liked them. 
 I'll post pics of what I get soon.


----------



## brotherlen

SI Oakley M-frames
 SI Oakley half jackets
 Oakley fours (black frames, yellow lenses)


----------



## A<aA?

Just picked up my first pair of Oakley's, got to say they're amazing. 

 Oakley Radar Path, Positive red iridium polarized, white frames, Fabian Cancellara signature. 

 Amazing and way better than I thought they'd be, can't even think of one bad point.


----------



## hockeyb213

Maui Jim's all the way for me I am more into the quality of the lens then the looks :\


----------



## Stitch

Admitted, oakley fan to the bone.
 Got a pair of XLJ Half-jackets 4 years ago and they are still my mostly used shades. Jet black with black irridium lenses. Stylish frame and great light blocking but still awesome clearity. 
 In 4 years the "Oakley" print on the nose bridge has bit a worn in the middle, it now says "Oa ley" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Got a pair of custom Juliets made summer 2008. Expensive but one of the best looking sunglasses ever seen. Xmetal with engraved Ruby irridium lenses.
 I realy like the spring hinges and flex couplers.
 Both are great but for different purposes. Halfjackets are more suitable when im more active like biking or rock-climbing since it seems impossible for them to move on my head. The julliets is more for the relaxing and showing off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Next on my wishlist is the Square wire, Pewter with blue irridium lenses. Also, i want a pair that fits more close around the head for climbing. Was thinking about something like the Valve or Five, maybe Straight jacket. Anyone got a sugestion?

 Grey massacre, those look awesome! makes me wanna get a pair too!



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zanth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit: On the topic of Oakleys, has anyone tried Exovista custom lenses? I was thinking about picking up a black XX frame and buying the Pinot Noir and Ruby lenses._

 

Got a pair of exovista Liguid metal and a pair of the Custom Xmetal "Magic potion". Both are great. Verry clear and they look incredibly stylish, specialy the Liquid metal. Its nothing less than a true mirror, just keeping them clean is hard work. Have bene looking at their ruby lenses also, way darker and more redish than the ruby from Oakley it seems


----------



## Billyk

Ray Ban Large Aviators, bought them when I was 18 for $45.00!
 Still have them after 36 years! Wear them almost every day, too.


----------



## Vel

Ray Ban mirrored silver glasses all the way


----------



## LordofDoom

I just felt that I had to bring it up, crazy or not... but...






 Does anyone have any blinders/shutter shades? A bunch of friends and I are considering buying a few pairs (they're pretty cheap) just for ****s and giggles


----------



## Gatto

love them to death, I also ended up getting my mom a pair of coach sunglasses but I forgot which model


----------



## wilpower

thinking about gettin some rayban wayfarers


----------



## LFC_SL

Tube strike atm, but Maui Jim website has given me a good few results for dealers in London. I want to have a look at the range in person (I just know we will get sunshine circa Wimbledon time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... where's a shop that stocks a good selection? Thanks


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tube strike atm, but Maui Jim website has given me a good few results for dealers in London. I want to have a look at the range in person (I just know we will get sunshine circa Wimbledon time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)... where's a shop that stocks a good selection? Thanks_

 

No offense to the Rayban or Oakley folks...but MJ lenses have no peer. You're on the right track.

 You can order them in the States from Sportsvisionbend.com if you can't find what you want in the UK.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I stay with Oakley Juliet because its nose bits don't need to be adjusted !

http://oakley.com/innovation/optical...ity/hdo/proven


----------



## trains are bad

Can anyone recommend a "Koss KSC75 of sunglasses?"

 Unfortunately I'm cursed with picky tastes in sunglasses, and I also live in Dallas where you pretty much need to wear sunglasses, or rock the cowboy hat. Since the cowboy hat doesn't go with the sneakers, I need some sunglasses. 

 I used to work at a marina and sunglasses were extremely important and my main criteria were optical clarity, and the sunglasses staying on my head to the extent that I could forget about them being on and just go about my antics, even if that means hanging upside down or whatever. I WILL forget I'm wearing them if they are decent sunglasses.

 I ended up, after dropping a couple Bolle in the lake, buying a WileyX pair that had the tacky head-strap. The head-strap worked and wasn't out of place at the marina where people wakeboard and so on. I wore them for a very long time. After moving to Dallas I ditched the headstrap and still had a good pair of shades, until someone stole them off my desk at work.

 I haven't replaced them because Oakley et. al. are so expensive at retail stores. I tried buying a $15 pair of polarized walmart specials for my recent trip to San Antonio, just to have something to drive with. I left them in the hotel room, the optical quality was so bad.

 I just want a fairly universally and professionally stylish, unpolarized, lightweight and/or well-fitting pair of sunglasses with what I consider reasonably optical quality. Do I really need to buy a $200 pair of Oakleys? I don't care about the brand and I know the markup is insane.


----------



## woof37

Yes. Go to Steepandcheap.com and watch it like a hawk. They've been blowing out Costa Del Mar and Oakley like nobody's business in the 65%-75% range. Download the Firefox applet if you don't want to constantly check the site and it'll monitor it for you.

 I don't mean to bash other people's choice in shades, but Oakleys do not have good lenses and a LOT of them aren't polarized. You will seriously destroy your eyes if you regularly look into the sun through non-polarized lenses. Don't spend any money on them unless you can get them cheap.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trains are bad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone recommend a "Koss KSC75 of sunglasses?"

 Unfortunately I'm cursed with picky tastes in sunglasses, and I also live in Dallas where you pretty much need to wear sunglasses, or rock the cowboy hat. Since the cowboy hat doesn't go with the sneakers, I need some sunglasses. 

 I used to work at a marina and sunglasses were extremely important and my main criteria were optical clarity, and the sunglasses staying on my head to the extent that I could forget about them being on and just go about my antics, even if that means hanging upside down or whatever. I WILL forget I'm wearing them if they are decent sunglasses.

 I ended up, after dropping a couple Bolle in the lake, buying a WileyX pair that had the tacky head-strap. The head-strap worked and wasn't out of place at the marina where people wakeboard and so on. I wore them for a very long time. After moving to Dallas I ditched the headstrap and still had a good pair of shades, until someone stole them off my desk at work.

 I haven't replaced them because Oakley et. al. are so expensive at retail stores. I tried buying a $15 pair of polarized walmart specials for my recent trip to San Antonio, just to have something to drive with. I left them in the hotel room, the optical quality was so bad.

 I just want a fairly universally and professionally stylish, unpolarized, lightweight and/or well-fitting pair of sunglasses with what I consider reasonably optical quality. Do I really need to buy a $200 pair of Oakleys? I don't care about the brand and I know the markup is insane._


----------



## crazyjeeper

In the past I've had fives, half jackets and whiskers.

 Now only have the Flak Jackets.


----------



## Al4x

i was under the impression that oakleys lenses were quite good, but then i have only had cheapys and oakleys

 but the juliets fit me a dream and i love how the fire lenses make everything more vibrant


----------



## A<aA?

oakley are the best glasses/lenses i've had by far, crystal clear to my eyes. i'd be interested to hear why some people don't think they're good. 

 it's a comedy hearing that when you have designer brands who just knock out aviators/generic design with a huge price tag. 

 there are no other brands on the market that you let you design your own and look as good that i've seen. you specify whether they're polarized or not.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Polarized lenses are good for fishing, you can see into the water. They do have better clarity over non polarized ones.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ċãţ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oakley are the best glasses/lenses i've had by far, crystal clear to my eyes. i'd be interested to hear why some people don't think they're good. 

 it's a comedy hearing that when you have designer brands who just knock out aviators/generic design with a huge price tag. 

 there are no other brands on the market that you let you design your own and look as good that i've seen. you specify whether they're polarized or not._

 

There's a difference between the fashion houses making a cheap pair of glasses with an insane price tag and a true set of quality lenses that are worth what they cost. Oakleys just don't have top tier lenses, especially for what they charge. Maybe their prescription stuff is different, but the off-the-shelf models aren't great. If you like them, more power to you. But if you go to a quality glasses shop and work your way through their lineup, you'll literally see the difference. I am partial to Maui Jim lenses, which are incredibly clear, but I also can't/won't afford some of the more esoteric brands that are supposedly better so I try not to dig into them too much. 

 Try a set of Costa 580 lenses if you can get them on a blowout from one of the outdoor wholesalers...I really like Costas, especially if you want people to notice what you're wearing.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I used to have two pairs of Maui Jim Wailea. It took me ages to adjust the nose bits to get the perfect fit. There was lens distortion around the edges, objects were not where they should be. It's far less noticeable in Oakley Juliet. Beside that, Juliet was cheaper. But Maui Jim provided a storage case with each pair.


----------



## Audio-Omega

What's everyone's favourite tint ? Mine is black (neutral contrast) at present. Brown has good contrast but the colour doesn't conjure happiness for me. Maui Jim's maui rose is unique, it's light brown with a tint of pink, the colour is neither dark nor light, it's just right.


----------



## lemmor

am an oakley fan i have black iridium oakley fives, black iridium magnesium switch, square wire 2.0 fire lens, x-metal rubyred juliet and oakley penny titanium vr28 lens and xtra liquid metal lens for the penny and extra deep blue iridium lens for the juliet...


----------



## amf.123

Oakley seem pretty popular here, anyone know how the price of the new Pit Boss is justified?


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amf.123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oakley seem pretty popular here, anyone know how the price of the new Pit Boss is justified?_

 

Oakley has always been a little on the high side with their pricing, but if they are titanium and not the Oakley Plastic stuff, they may be justifiable to some. I've got a friend who's probably going to buy them.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's everyone's favourite tint ? Mine is black (neutral contrast) at present. Brown has good contrast but the colour doesn't conjure happiness for me. Maui Jim's maui rose is unique, it's light brown with a tint of pink, the colour is neither dark nor light, it's just right._

 

I wear reflective dark blue (some sort of iridium shade I can't seem to find).

 Oh, if I didn't mention it before, I've got Half-Jackets in that shade as sunglasses with black Bottle Rocket 2.0s as my daily glasses.


----------



## amf.123

Screw titanium, the should be gold at that price. I've got some Oakley RX frames that are 100% titanium and they were a quarter of that price.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's everyone's favourite tint ? Mine is black (neutral contrast) at present. Brown has good contrast but the colour doesn't conjure happiness for me. Maui Jim's maui rose is unique, it's light brown with a tint of pink, the colour is neither dark nor light, it's just right._

 

Mirror black for my daily drivers. I run in a pair with mirror blue though.


----------



## Djren12

I love my KA'ANAPALI 501-02 by Maui Jim.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought another Oakley Juliet. I suspect it's a 2009 version, it comes with a different style box, unlike the ones I bought last year. This Juliet has a tighter fit, and the lenses have very little or no distortion around the edges.


----------



## Ashkii21

I remember in high school, back in the early 90s, everyone had Oakley. I wanted a pair so bad, but I was poor. But looking at these pictures, those Maui Jims look very nice, in fact I would consider purchasing a pair of Maui Jims over Oakleys. I just use the costco brand sunglasses for now.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I wanted Ray Ban when I was in high school. The Avaitor was pretty popular with the people I knew.


----------



## skyline889

Just bought a pair of black Versace 2040s a couple of weeks ago. Had them adjusted this week and am loving them so far. Very comfortable and I prefer gradient lenses when driving. I have a pair of polarized Spys for when I go fishing/hiking but wanted something nicer to wear everyday. I used to have a pair of Bvlgari 658s but they got lost thanks to a late Delta flight at SLC and me having to sprint to catch my connector.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Have you folks used steepandcheap.com? LOVE the site, bought a lot of stuff so far.

 It's a clearing house for backcountry.com. They have amazing clearances on all sorts of sports gear, glasses included. I've bought a bunch, even for gifts. You can get Oakleys, Smiths, Dragons, etc for about 20 to 70% off. Yes, I've bought $$ glasses for $25 and given them as Xmas presents. Great site, including their sister sites.


----------



## woof37

yes yes yes yes yes. My SAC account summary is longer than Pacman Jones's rap sheet. Great site.


----------



## immtbiker

Just got the Ray Ban's Top Bar yesterday:


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Yeah, great site. Don't forget their other sites for the snow gear and bike stuff too. Not as good as steepandcheap but sometimes the other sites have great deals on Nixon watches.


----------



## vapman

man I got a pair of wonderful aviators from a local FCUK who was having a 75% sale, so I got them for $30! they rule. i haven't a picture but they are gold with rose tinted lenses.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[FLAME SUIT]not a big fan of Oakleys... 1. i don't like the lenses and 2. i think they're really ugly[/FLAME SUIT]

 I avoided qaulity shades for the longest time for fear of loss and breakage. but now i've taken the plunge and would never go back. i've somehow gotten three pairs of quality shades in my possession at the same time:

 a pair of Persol polarized:






 for fun and city style, these Ray Bans:






 and most recently, a really nice pair of Oliver Peoples Aero, with polarized green gradient lenses i had put in:




_

 

almost ended up buying one of the 2 ray bans above..the 2nd one is stylish.

 also wanted to buy the Rayban 3320..the one which Tony stark wears in iron man...but couldnt find them in singapore...and 3321 looked too shiny...very wannabe for college wear.

 3321:





 3320 (couldnt find it in singapore):





 but anyway....i ended up buying Police S 8300 after lot of browsing around and trying out most ray bans
 :






 been pimpin up my style lately...as doin lot of partying n clubbing with hot college girls.



 whats great about police is..that they are essentially classy but with an urban edge which makes the person wearing them look cool as well.


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## West726

I'm close to wayfarers: the new Common Projects/Moscot venture.

Attachment 19359


----------



## Nocturnal310

how many of you are into shades more for fashion than utility?


----------



## M3NTAL

I've been rocking the Oakley Twitch (Matte Black / Grey Polarized) for about a year now


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how many of you are into shades more for fashion than utility?_

 

You should be able to easily have both these days.


----------



## WithBadIntent

I've been buying Oakley's for a couple of years now and I've had about ten pairs of sunglasses though I've lost a few. At the moment I've got a Radar Path in White Chrome/Blue Iridium, a Flak Jacket XLJ in Silver/Fire Iridium and a Juliet in X-Metal/Ruby Iridum. I've also got a Jawbone arriving next week, with a Polished Black Frame and a Positive Red Iridium Polarised lens and a Persimmon lens.

 I love Oakley's!.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought sunglasses for driving.


----------



## Coop

Diesel frames with polarizing prescription glass in them....


----------



## Audio-Omega

Avaitor style sunglasses are still pretty popular.


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## immtbiker

Which model are those?


----------



## gallardo88

pretty sure theyre half jackets


----------



## mierenneuker

Indeed, Half jackets in Asian fit, jet black frame with black iridium lenses


----------



## immtbiker

Nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Asian fit? Do they have "Brooklyn fit"?


----------



## LordofDoom

Half-jackets were my first pair, and a good first pair they were ^_^


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. Go to Steepandcheap.com and watch it like a hawk. They've been blowing out Costa Del Mar and Oakley like nobody's business in the 65%-75% range. Download the Firefox applet if you don't want to constantly check the site and it'll monitor it for you.

 I don't mean to bash other people's choice in shades, but Oakleys do not have good lenses and a LOT of them aren't polarized. You will seriously destroy your eyes if you regularly look into the sun through non-polarized lenses. Don't spend any money on them unless you can get them cheap._

 

 Steepandcheap fanatic here. I got these (Costa Del Mar Pumphouse) a few days ago for Boatwear. I"m on a Boat!






 On the the whole Oakley deal. Like above I don't mean to bash anyone else, but I've owned them and I am not a fan. 

 1. You're right, you have to search for a polarized pair. What up with that?
 2. Marketing. What is unobtainium and plutonite. "Hey, I bought these Oakleys 'casue they have plutonium in the lenses and they're unobtainable." ....excuse me?
 3. The 90's. Oakleys were a big part of a cheesy cult of personality in that decade. Along with a Camaro Z28, an arm full of tribal tattoos, puffy Everlast workout pants and a bottle of winstrol, a pair of Oakelys completed the cool-guy look. Oakley, for me, has never been able to recover from that stigma.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steepandcheap fanatic here. I got these (Costa Del Mar Pumphouse) a few days ago for Boatwear. I"m on a Boat!






 On the the whole Oakley deal. Like above I don't mean to bash anyone else, but I've owned them and I am not a fan. 

 1. You're right, you have to search for a polarized pair. What up with that?
 2. Marketing. What is unobtainium and plutonite. "Hey, I bought these Oakleys 'casue they have plutonium in the lenses and they're unobtainable." ....excuse me?
 3. The 90's. Oakleys were a big part of a cheesy cult of personality in that decade. Along with a Camaro Z28, an arm full of tribal tattoos, puffy Everlast workout pants and a bottle of winstrol, a pair of Oakelys completed the cool-guy look. Oakley, for me, has never been able to recover from that stigma._

 

I've had problems with both my metal Oakleys, and both of my plastic Oaks were creaky and sound cheap.


----------



## mierenneuker

Well, I get headaches from my ESS ice glasses if I'm wearing them for a long time, and all the glasses I tried don't give me the comfort the Oakleys give.
 and beside, they are made of polycarbonate so I can use them as shooting glasses for long sessions


----------



## nukaidee

glad to hear i'm not the only one with oakley asian fits =) custom polarized regular style asian fit flak jackets for me. in black and red! cost almost as much as my live wires.. lol


----------



## jeffreyj900

I got a pair of prescription Maui Jim's. They are either the Lagoon or Stingray. Can't remember


----------



## guyx1992

My dad got me today his old 25~ year old Ray Ban 3025s. Classics never die


----------



## Audio-Omega

Some classic shapes have stood well against the test of time.


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steepandcheap fanatic here. I got these (Costa Del Mar Pumphouse) a few days ago for Boatwear. I"m on a Boat!






 On the the whole Oakley deal. Like above I don't mean to bash anyone else, but I've owned them and I am not a fan. 

 1. You're right, you have to search for a polarized pair. What up with that?
 2. Marketing. What is unobtainium and plutonite. "Hey, I bought these Oakleys 'casue they have plutonium in the lenses and they're unobtainable." ....excuse me?
 3. The 90's. Oakleys were a big part of a cheesy cult of personality in that decade. Along with a Camaro Z28, an arm full of tribal tattoos, puffy Everlast workout pants and a bottle of winstrol, a pair of Oakelys completed the cool-guy look. Oakley, for me, has never been able to recover from that stigma._

 

1. Practically every one of their models is available with a polarized lense.

 2. Their proprietary materials. If you watch their impact test videos, it's easy to see that they are not using "typical" plastic.

 3. Oakley is still around (as is the Camaro) and by the looks of this thread, they are still as popular as ever. Granted, a lot of their designs are still over the top, but they have plenty of stylish and minimalist frames as well. Also, their clothing and accessories are top notch quality as well. 

 And not to bash you or anyone else, but those Costa's look like cheaply made flavors of the month.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also, their clothing and accessories are top notch quality as well. _

 

And in strange contrast to their optics, is cheap as hell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got an Oakley pocketed winter hoodie for $25, which pretty much seems like a bargain to me.


----------



## Stoin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeffreyj900* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a pair of prescription Maui Jim's. They are either the Lagoon or Stingray. Can't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Prescrtion Maui Jim lenses are not cheap. I was going to put some in my frames (south shore) but the optician told me it would be about £230. That's the kind of money that could buy me a reasonable DAC. In fact it's the same price as a DACmagic.


----------



## csommers

Love my Smith Interlock 01


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. Practically every one of their models is available with a polarized lense.

 2. Their proprietary materials. If you watch their impact test videos, it's easy to see that they are not using "typical" plastic.

 3. Oakley is still around (as is the Camaro) and by the looks of this thread, they are still as popular as ever. Granted, a lot of their designs are still over the top, but they have plenty of stylish and minimalist frames as well. Also, their clothing and accessories are top notch quality as well. 

 And not to bash you or anyone else, but those Costa's look like cheaply made flavors of the month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree, those Costas aren't something I'd wear outside of a '70s theme party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you think Oakley lenses are good...wait until you try some others. Night and day.

 I wouldn't take popularity as an indication of quality. Oakleys are popular in the same way that Bose is popular.


----------



## Pars

I've never tried Oakleys, so no comment. I did have a pair of Maui Jim Kahunas and wound up returning them; something about the lens bothered me slightly (but they were nice glasses, and my younger brother has a pair as well). I wound up going with a pair of Ocean Waves Palm Beach in the backwater green that I have had for several years now and still like them alot for all purpose use. The lens quality and polarization are outstanding IMO. Another lens that I have liked (but haven't bought) is Revo polarized.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I want to get glass lens for its clarity but it can shatter easily.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Night and day difference is only possible with one lens equipped with night vision.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to get glass lens for its clarity but it can shatter easily._

 

Yeah, if you're worried about that, go polycarbonate. Or whatever it's called.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, if you're worried about that, go polycarbonate. Or whatever it's called. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you claim it's proprietary you call it PLUTONITE®.


----------



## Audio-Omega

With night vision ?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, if you're worried about that, go polycarbonate. Or whatever it's called. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Audio-Omega

Whatever it's called would make a good proprietary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you claim it's proprietary you call it PLUTONITE®. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## DanielCox

For cycling I've got some Briko Nitrospeed Solos - a little flimsy but comfy and light and most importantly the lenses don't fog up.
 Tried some half jackets and hate the way they look and feel - very uncomfortable.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, if you're worried about that, go polycarbonate. Or whatever it's called. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whatever it's called would make a good proprietary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

©Colyparbonate®. Patent pending....


----------



## immtbiker

After a couple of decades of Mountain Bike riding, these are some of the coolest sunglasses on Earth (I currently have the Rydons):

Rudy Project North America - All Sunglasses


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I wouldn't take popularity as an indication of quality. Oakleys are popular in the same way that Bose is popular._

 

woah woah woah, I didn't know we were gonna start hitting below the belt!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_woah woah woah, I didn't know we were gonna start hitting below the belt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No my friend, I didn't mean it that way. It's just the brand that everybody has heard of at some point.


----------



## Nocturnal310

hey guys...


 i dropped my police shades while crossing street,

 they got a 1 mm scratch.

 any way to remove it?


----------



## Nocturnal310

if u wanna project the bad boy persona....these shades are best:






 Anon Escobar...inspired by pablo escobar..drug cartel.


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey guys...


 i dropped my police shades while crossing street,

 they got a 1 mm scratch.

 any way to remove it?_

 

where is the scratch? i am assuming on the lense?

 if so, plastic or glass?


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where is the scratch? i am assuming on the lense?

 if so, plastic or glass?_

 

its plastic.

 i tried rubbing toothpaste on the scratch....it looks less apparent now.

 any better ways?


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_its plastic.

 i tried rubbing toothpaste on the scratch....it looks less apparent now.

 any better ways?_

 

I was gonna say PLAIN NOTHING added to it toothpaste. That has worked for me on plastic and CD's in the past. 

 You can try Rain X. When I worked at Home Depot back in the day one of the guys in the paint department always recommended that. I don't know if it works or not as I have never tried it. I can't imagine it would do any more harm though. And this guy was an old timer. Not a high school "punk" kid or anything. 

 Good luck man. I know scratches are a pain.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I was thinking of Brasso but it might be too harsh.


----------



## Nocturnal310

i dont see any fans of 'Police'

 they have this unique style...classy yet sophisticated.

 i got one recently:


----------



## chobint

Funny someone should mention Rudy Project Rydons. I just bought a pair recently for cycling. I've been riding a while now on a target bike, but finally upgraded to a real road bike. Been riding as much as my body can take ever since, and have found myself in need of some quality glasses. Here's a shot of mine with the clear photochromic lenses. They really are amazing lenses. Unlike my polarized racing red lenses, these just disappear when i wear them.






 EDIT: Be very careful rubbing stuff like toothpaste on your lenses. Toothpaste is essentially very fine grit, wet-sanding material. If your glasses have any sort of reflective coating on it, you may end up rubbing it off. No suggestions on how to fix it tho, gl.


----------



## fishski13

for cheap shades, check out Sierra Trading Post â€“ Great Deals. Great Brands..

 i bought a nice pair of Costa Del Mar Reef Raiders several month back: Costa Del Mar Reef Raider Sunglasses - Polarized - Save 49%


----------



## LingLing1337

Left my shades (spike) in a friends car, he apparently wore them to his grandma's house and left them there. Which means I'll never see them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna try offering him cash to get them back cause I know that's the only way I have a hope of getting them back


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Left my shades (spike) in a friends car, he apparently wore them to his grandma's house and left them there. Which means I'll never see them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna try offering him cash to get them back cause I know that's the only way I have a hope of getting them back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Why would you have to bribe somebody to get back your own property?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Left my shades (spike) in a friends car, he apparently wore them to his grandma's house and left them there. Which means I'll never see them again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm gonna try offering him cash to get them back cause I know that's the only way I have a hope of getting them back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why would you have to bribe somebody to get back your own property?_

 

Specially so if it is a "friend".


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Specially so if it is a "friend". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I thought you older types were already supposed to have the "all your friends will screw you in the end, you don't really know anyone, etc" epiphany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's true, it does suck, but I've learned from similar experiences in the past that in situations like this it's nigh on impossible to recover your losses.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you older types were already supposed to have the "all your friends will screw you in the end, you don't really know anyone, etc" epiphany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's true, it does suck, but I've learned from similar experiences in the past that in situations like this it's nigh on impossible to recover your losses._

 

Wow, you need a new friend, as well as more of a sense of what a "friend" really means.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, you need a new friend, as well as more of a sense of what a "friend" really means._

 

+1


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you older types were already supposed to have the "all your friends will screw you in the end, you don't really know anyone, etc" epiphany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's true, it does suck, but I've learned from similar experiences in the past that in situations like this it's nigh on impossible to recover your losses._

 

I think your friends just suck. Not that I'd be calling anyone a friend who stole from me.


----------



## John2e

Can I be your friend?

 I will need to borrow your best headphones for a bit


----------



## oakleyguy89

Oakley half jackets, gascans. And a pair of raybans. Also have a ton of oakley jeans and some of their zip up hoodies.


----------



## El_Doug




----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you older types were already supposed to have the "all your friends will screw you in the end, you don't really know anyone, etc" epiphany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's true, it does suck, but I've learned from similar experiences in the past that in situations like this it's nigh on impossible to recover your losses._

 

Huh? Dude, you need better friends. Go to some meets - you'll find them there.

 I don't know if I qualify as "older" (I'm 37), but my friends have been hugely reliable over the years. Same with the family, for that matter. Maybe I've been lucky, but you can absolutely find a circle of guys who won't let you down. Girlfriends, and especially the ex-fianceé, are a different matter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can find a reliable one (and accepting of audiophile fetishes, of course) I'd take her off to Vegas tomorrow.

 The thread has derailed, hasn't it?

 Anyhow, I finally got around to ordering another pair of shades yesterday. The previous pair was lost, possibly stolen. I'm not sure about that since they were prescription. But I needed them, so I visited goggles4u and got another pair of prescriptions for about $35.

 For those of you who haven't ordered glasses online, I highly recommend it. I've picked up four or five pairs over the years and have been impressed with the quality and very low prices. You have to do your homework on sizes (best to measure your current glasses and cut out cardboard ones to check) and measure your PD, but if you get that right, you can get new pairs for $30-$50.

 Next up, I'll order a pair of prescription safety goggles! I found a place that makes them for $40. They look ideal for mucking with the soldering iron, assorted power tools and popping off a few rounds at the range.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh? Dude, you need better friends. Go to some meets - you'll find them there.

 I don't know if I qualify as "older" (I'm 37), but my friends have been hugely reliable over the years. Same with the family, for that matter. Maybe I've been lucky, but you can absolutely find a circle of guys who won't let you down. Girlfriends, and especially the ex-fianceé, are a different matter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I can find a reliable one (and accepting of audiophile fetishes, of course) I'd take her off to Vegas tomorrow.

 The thread has derailed, hasn't it?

 Anyhow, I finally got around to ordering another pair of shades yesterday. The previous pair was lost, possibly stolen. I'm not sure about that since they were prescription. But I needed them, so I visited goggles4u and got another pair of prescriptions for about $35.

 For those of you who haven't ordered glasses online, I highly recommend it. I've picked up four or five pairs over the years and have been impressed with the quality and very low prices. You have to do your homework on sizes (best to measure your current glasses and cut out cardboard ones to check) and measure your PD, but if you get that right, you can get new pairs for $30-$50.

 Next up, I'll order a pair of prescription safety goggles! I found a place that makes them for $40. They look ideal for mucking with the soldering iron, assorted power tools and popping off a few rounds at the range._

 

And sites like steepandcheap.com are great for finding awesome discounts (~wholesale prices) on brand-name (Oakley, Smith etc) shades.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

i tried that one at a store last week..

 sexy.


 but oakleys are damn expensive in singapore.


----------



## LordofDoom

My brother picked up a pair of black-on-black _polarized_ Oakley Felons yesterday for *$69*. I suggest to anyone looking for a steal on a nice pair of Oaks to check their local Nordstrom Rack


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My brother picked up a pair of black-on-black polarized Oakley Felons yesterday for *$69*. I suggest to anyone looking for a steal on a nice pair of Oaks to check their local Nordstrom Rack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Helluva deal!


----------



## Landis

Now these are some sexy shades...

 Oliver Peoples Benedict (Silver with Chrome Sapphire):


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Landis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now these are some sexy shades...

 Oliver Peoples Benedict (Silver with Chrome Sapphire):




_

 

Holy ****, I just looked them up and they retail for $400...$320 on eBay. At least they look light compared to the Ray-Bans...I can't wear Ray-Bans because the metal is so heavy it slips down my nose.


----------



## gore.rubicon

mmm found treasure in the basement, B&L RB Wayfarer 2s in tortoise, dad's old wayfarers back from whenever...anyone have any clue when? BTW should I send these in to Rayban? one of the lenses are scratched, but if I send these to Rayban would I be getting it back with a B&L lens or w/e Luxottica uses.


----------



## kshelton




----------



## BABankert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mmm found treasure in the basement, B&L RB Wayfarer 2s in tortoise, dad's old wayfarers back from whenever...anyone have any clue when? BTW should I send these in to Rayban? one of the lenses are scratched, but if I send these to Rayban would I be getting it back with a B&L lens or w/e Luxottica uses.




_

 

If you send them in, you'll get something from Luxottica. Give them a call and tell them you've got some B&L RBs and see what they say. When we tell customers (I'm an employee at Sunglass Hut) to call Luxottica they're usually fair about finding a fix, but I don't know what they can do for B&L-made glasses. At the very least, it's worth a phone call. The worst they can say is no.

 To contribute to this thread, I have Oakley Gascan S (polarized), Arnette Rage, Oakley Flak Jacket (White frame, black earsocks, VR28 Black Iridium Polarized lenses), Oakley Half Jacket XLJs that I won, Ray Bans (I forget the model number, but they're one of the topframe models with a brown gradient lens), and a pair Revo Undercuts. Always have a long wishlist, though.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BABankert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you send them in, you'll get something from Luxottica. Give them a call and tell them you've got some B&L RBs and see what they say. When we tell customers (I'm an employee at Sunglass Hut) to call Luxottica they're usually fair about finding a fix, but I don't know what they can do for B&L-made glasses. At the very least, it's worth a phone call. The worst they can say is no.

 To contribute to this thread, I have Oakley Gascan S (polarized), Arnette Rage, Oakley Flak Jacket (White frame, black earsocks, VR28 Black Iridium Polarized lenses), Oakley Half Jacket XLJs that I won, Ray Bans (I forget the model number, but they're one of the topframe models with a brown gradient lens), and a pair Revo Undercuts. Always have a long wishlist, though._

 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Racer96

There seems to be quite a few Oakley fans here. How many are on o-review? (I am, same username, I noticed bong is a member here!)

 Mike


----------



## Meliboeus

I have a pair of classic Aviators, but with prescription lenses, probably not as good as the origials, but they still get their job done.


----------



## Ketut

A noob question here: is there any lens that is photochromatic *as well as* polarized?


----------



## intoflatlines

I remember learning that polarized glass alone will always block out a certain percentage of light, so I don't think there's anything out there that will be clear and then turn polarized/dark.


----------



## BABankert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I remember learning that polarized glass alone will always block out a certain percentage of light, so I don't think there's anything out there that will be clear and then turn polarized/dark._

 

Polarization doesn't necessarily allow less true light in, though that is the case in most lenses. Serengeti makes some glass lenses that are both photochromic and polarized, for example.


----------



## jbusuego

Heres my latest one. OAKLEY GASCAN DUCATI


----------



## Rockford

everyday use:






 for golfing/outdoor sports:


----------



## lenzman

Serengeti 6692 Velocity.


----------



## fox au

i picked these up last week


----------



## leftnose

I've got these sitting on my desk at home:





 Oakley Felon

 I wear an Rx, though, so I need to take them to an optical shop for new lenses.

 EDIT:

 And, of course, I wear these a ton:






 They're Randolph Ranger shooting glasses. They're ugly but they are built to suit a specific purpose so form is following function. They have interchangeable lenses for different lighting conditions. I have two sets of frames and three sets of lenses.


----------



## EYEdROP

I havent read through this thread so I apologize. But I need some advice. Im looking for a pair of sunglasses for riding my motorcycle as well as general use, but I dont know anything about sunglasses, or what defines a good pair. I see Oakley's all the time and everyone says they are the best. But Im assuming Oakley is sort of like Bose. Overhyped, overmarketed, etc... Plus I like to be different. So what are some brands to look for that offer a quality product with lots of R&D and performance for the price? Or is it all in the lenses? Im not looking for fashionable ones, rather functional and durable as hell.


----------



## Get_Zwole

Pic of the ones i have. Also have the fire lenses both in polarized. I have a pair of half jacket i wear when im gonna get sweaty the Jul's have to stay clean.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EYEdROP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I havent read through this thread so I apologize. But I need some advice. Im looking for a pair of sunglasses for riding my motorcycle as well as general use, but I dont know anything about sunglasses, or what defines a good pair. I see Oakley's all the time and everyone says they are the best. But Im assuming Oakley is sort of like Bose. Overhyped, overmarketed, etc... Plus I like to be different. So what are some brands to look for that offer a quality product with lots of R&D and performance for the price? Or is it all in the lenses? Im not looking for fashionable ones, rather functional and durable as hell._

 

Oakleys really aren't that overpriced. You'd be hard pressed to find people here that would recommend Bose headphones to you (on that note). I'd rather compare them to Sennheiser.

 Regardless, Oakley Gascans look like a good fit, IDK too much about that style in other brands.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EYEdROP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I havent read through this thread so I apologize. But I need some advice. Im looking for a pair of sunglasses for riding my motorcycle as well as general use, but I dont know anything about sunglasses, or what defines a good pair. I see Oakley's all the time and everyone says they are the best. But Im assuming Oakley is sort of like Bose. Overhyped, overmarketed, etc... Plus I like to be different. So what are some brands to look for that offer a quality product with lots of R&D and performance for the price? Or is it all in the lenses? Im not looking for fashionable ones, rather functional and durable as hell._

 

It's not fair to compare Oakley to Bose, as Oakley does make some decent quality lenses. My complaint with Oakley is that a lot of their models aren't polarized, which is absolutely dangerous and potentially very harmful to the eye because the eye's natural tendency to squint and protect itself is removed when wearing dark sunglasses. They still have too juvenile-looking designs (no offense guys, this is just my opinion) that should only be seen on kids and clueless middle-aged rednecks these days. And they're freaking expensive for that kind of quality and design, to boot. If you want good looking with better lenses, look at the various Costas, or better yet, Maui Jims (my fave for any reasonable amount of $$$). 

 You're in a unique situation, though...and you have to buy something shatterproof created for your application. In your case, the number of choices you have is reduced. I would dig around the major sunglass companies for models built with motorcyclists in mind. Just so you get shatterproof lenses with good polarization, you should be fine. But don't be one of those idiots I see driving down the interstate in regular sunglasses who're just one stray rock away from losing their vision, and, potentially, their life. For your own good, friend.


----------



## frank2908

i have a oakley crosshair, i love it soo much although im sort-sighted and 
 a perscription oakley sound like a waste to me (so expensive), so ...yea, i like them that much tto sacrifice my vision , lol


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My complaint with Oakley is that a lot of their models aren't polarized, which is absolutely dangerous and potentially very harmful to the eye because the eye's natural tendency to squint and protect itself is removed when wearing dark sunglasses._

 

I'm not sure I follow or agree with your logic on this one. The fact that a lens is polarized has nothing to do with how much protection it offers. A polarized lens only filters out light that is not running along a certain axis and this is useful for cutting down on glare and reflections. The light which is harmful to your eyes is UV and this can be easily blocked with specific coatings applied to the lens. I even have this coating on my everyday clear Rx lenses so these lenses provide as much protection from the sun as a similarly coated pair of sunglasses. The difference is that sunglasses block a higher percentage of visible light and, therefore, prevent the eye from getting as tired.

 You're 100% correct, though about needing a shatterproof lens for motorcycle use. Better yet, use a helmet with a full face mask and visor.


----------



## leftnose

The dog needed to go out so I had to cut my post above a bit short.

 Further on polarized lenses:

 My MAJOR hobby is shooting clay targets with a shotgun. Of all the accessories one can buy, glasses are the most important as you can't hit what you can't see. We're talking that you need the ability to see rings on a 4-1/2" disc flying 40 MPH from 40 yards away. Needless to say, there is a lot of marketing of new, "improved" products for shooting eyewear. A few years ago, there was a big push to introduce shooters to polarized lenses as the technology had finally been developed to produce such lenses in the variety of colors that shooters like. Very quickly, these lenses fell from popularity. People just couldn't see as sharply with them as they could their standard lenses, Rx or not. We're not talking one or two people either, but a sizable group.

 To understand the reason for this lack of sharpness, one has to examine the way a polarized lens works. On the most basic level, a polarized lens is a venetian blind that works on the level of a wavelenght of light. If you look through a standard venetian blind on a window, you don't see the whole picture: somethings are blocked by the blinds themselves. Well, ultimately, polarized lenses do the same thing. Picture blinds running horizontally along the lens, they would block waves traveling vertically and only allow through waves traveling on the same horizontal plans as run the blinds. So, instead of toning down the amount of light which reaches the eye as a standard lens would do, a polarized lens actually blocks light from reaching the eye. Less information reaching the eye means only a less sharp image for the brain to process.

 That said, however, for certain applications like fishing or driving where every last drop of ocular acuity isn't required and the ability to see into the water or to reduce eye strain is more important, polarized lenses are absolutely recommended.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure I follow or agree with your logic on this one. The fact that a lens is polarized has nothing to do with how much protection it offers. A polarized lens only filters out light that is not running along a certain axis and this is useful for cutting down on glare and reflections. The light which is harmful to your eyes is UV and this can be easily blocked with specific coatings applied to the lens. I even have this coating on my everyday clear Rx lenses so these lenses provide as much protection from the sun as a similarly coated pair of sunglasses. The difference is that sunglasses block a higher percentage of visible light and, therefore, prevent the eye from getting as tired.
 ._

 

I will always bow to superior knowledge, as I am no expert in this area. I read a lot and pay attention to what others say, though. Maybe the polarized lenses also come with the coatings you describe on most polarized models? I remember there being a big fuss years ago about some Oakley lenses not having adequate protection against UV and being non-polarized, which I'm pretty sure is still considered a bad thing for your eyes.


----------



## RedSky0

The difference between Bose and Oakleys is more the market it caters for. Both fashion and sound quality are subjective, but obviously the prior is much more than the latter. While you can talk about value in a relatively objective fashion (pun not intended) when it comes to instrumental separation, dynamics, detail, with fashion it's much harder if not impossible.

 Given that though, does Oakleys actually offer superior build quality, or anything significant to differentiate it from its endless supply of knockoffs? My understanding is that here in Australia we have mandated UV standards for all sunnies now, so they're all roughly equally as good at blocking out harmful light.


----------



## Omega

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will always bow to superior knowledge, as I am no expert in this area. I read a lot and pay attention to what others say, though. Maybe the polarized lenses also come with the coatings you describe on most polarized models? I remember there being a big fuss years ago about some Oakley lenses not having adequate protection against UV and being non-polarized, which I'm pretty sure is still considered a bad thing for your eyes._

 

Nope, it is the lens material (and possibly coatings) that affects UV-blocking ability and safety for your eyes. Polarized lenses are not necessarily safer or more dangerous than non-polarized lenses. Depends on the lens material. 

 Now, cheap (especially knock-off) lenses may be (mis)labeled as UV-protective but in fact let through a lot of UV light. Cheap/knockoff lenses do this because the manufactures are ignant or unscrupulous. Mislabeled lenses leads to a dangerous situation as your eyes dilate to adjust to the darkness behind the lenses (visible light is blocked, obviously), but this dilation allows more harmful (unblocked) UV light to enter your eye. Blocking UV is pretty easy with modern lens technology and coatings...I can't imagine Oakley has had problems with this in recent history, but maybe Oakley knock-offs were a problem? I know I've seen 'em.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Maybe the polarized lenses also come with the coatings you describe on most polarized models? I remember there being a big fuss years ago about some Oakley lenses not having adequate protection against UV and being non-polarized, which I'm pretty sure is still considered a bad thing for your eyes._

 

Any tinted lens from any decent manufacturer whether polarized or not will be UV coated and probably 100% of polarized lenses from good manufacturers are coated. 

 I can't comment on Oakley's history as I don't pay much attention to OEM lenses as I have to replace them with my Rx. That they might not have been sufficiently coated for UV protection would have been a cause for concern. That they weren't (and still aren't necessarily) polarized isn't a big deal.

 Omega is actually correct that the material of the lens plays a part in UV blocking. Glass will block a greater percentage of UV light than plastic so the coatings are even more important on plastic lenses.

 Do this for fun if you are interested: take an old pair of polarized sunglasses and pop one of the lenses out (don't hold me responsible for damage!). Hold the one lens in front of the other oriented in the same direction and look through. You can still see through it, though darker because of the extra tint. Now rotate the lenses so that they are offset by 90 degrees. The combo will go completely opaque. One lens is blocking all of the light traveling along one axis and the other lens blocks light on the other axis. So, literally, a polarized lens BLOCKS light whereas a standard tinted lens attenuates light. But, it is not the amount of light that reaches your eye that causes damage to the eye, it is the type of light and you want to block as much, if not all, UV light from reaching your eye.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Oakley - FEATURED PRIVATE PILOT

 I remember reading about it a few years ago.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought a Serengeti Verona. It has photochromic and polarized brown glass lenses. Brown has better contrast but I should get green next time.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do this for fun if you are interested: take an old pair of polarized sunglasses and pop one of the lenses out (don't hold me responsible for damage!). Hold the one lens in front of the other oriented in the same direction and look through. You can still see through it, though darker because of the extra tint. Now rotate the lenses so that they are offset by 90 degrees. The combo will go completely opaque. One lens is blocking all of the light traveling along one axis and the other lens blocks light on the other axis. So, literally, a polarized lens BLOCKS light whereas a standard tinted lens attenuates light. But, it is not the amount of light that reaches your eye that causes damage to the eye, it is the type of light and you want to block as much, if not all, UV light from reaching your eye._

 

Interesting, that's good info Leftnose. I may try that as soon as my girlfriend destroys a pair of hers. Which will be inevitably be soon.


----------



## intoflatlines

Maui Jim Moku, about 3 yrs old. This is an old picture. After 3 years of use and many drops there are now some scratches on the lenses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maui Jim's customer service is the best I have ever dealt with, for any type of company. My girlfriend just gave her Ray Bans away to a family member that loved them, so now we're looking for new sunglasses for her. I'm really pushing for Maui Jim.. their optics and customer service are the best.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do this for fun if you are interested: take an old pair of polarized sunglasses and pop one of the lenses out (don't hold me responsible for damage!). Hold the one lens in front of the other oriented in the same direction and look through. You can still see through it, though darker because of the extra tint. Now rotate the lenses so that they are offset by 90 degrees. The combo will go completely opaque. One lens is blocking all of the light traveling along one axis and the other lens blocks light on the other axis. So, literally, a polarized lens BLOCKS light whereas a standard tinted lens attenuates light. But, it is not the amount of light that reaches your eye that causes damage to the eye, it is the type of light and you want to block as much, if not all, UV light from reaching your eye._

 

If you have two pairs of polarized sunglasses you don't even need to pop out the lens.. just wear one pair and hold the other pair in front of you and rotate it!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *intoflatlines* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you have two pairs of polarized sunglasses you don't even need to pop out the lens.. just wear one pair and hold the other pair in front of you and rotate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Good thinking


----------



## nineohtoo

Quote:


 i have a oakley crosshair, i love it soo much although im sort-sighted and a perscription oakley sound like a waste to me (so expensive), so ...yea, i like them that much tto sacrifice my vision , lol 
 

Same here. I currently wear some Oakley Crosshairs as my Rx glasses, and my recently acquired Crosshairs are my first pair of sunglasses since highschool(five+ years ago) where I had Oakley XXs with transitions that doubled as my Rx glasses. I even drove with them on the other day lol. Got them in pewter to match my Crosshairs, and I plan on throwing some light grey Rx lenses on them very soon. I also have some Fives 2.0 that I use with clear lenses for outdoor activities(on a side note, I wear Oakley factory pilot gloves when I ride my bicycle lol). I kinda want some Frogskins, but don't think I'm cool or trendy enough to be wearing em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I'm an Oakley fan, I find their advertising humorous, and agree with the comments about how they can look childish. But I like that they're usually made in the USA, and tend to be popular with military folk


----------



## Pepsi

I'm mainly into Aviators, they seem to go with my face better than other types. When it comes to brands i have 1 pair of very nice Ray Bans, and a few really cheap ones i bought off the stands at my local mall.


----------



## DarkSpoon

i wear these(rb3175)




 mirror, polarized, and Rx. they've got some battle wounds where they protected my eyes from glass and side mirror after an 18 wheeler nearly took the cab of my truck off with a pallet of 2x4's on the interstate.


----------



## Marcus_C

What are you guys' opinion's on oakley half-jackets?? Are the supplied lenses polarised? I'd appreciate some input if you have any.

 I spent last summer (3 months) teaching sailing off the italian riviera and my sunglasses really annoyed me, within about 3 weeks the lenses were wearing out and scratched and they couldn't be replaced. They were very comfy but non-polarised so annoying on the water and I would like some better ones this summer.

 I'll be further south on the med coast of egypt this time so i need some that are comfy, polarised and come with replaceable lenses ideally as i'll be a long way from a source of replacements.

 Does anyone use sunny's on the water? Also does anyone from UK know a store/outlet rather than online store that stocks oakley's?

 Sorry about all the questions,


----------



## Stitch

Half jackets are great. They do come in polarized edition, however the lenses are thicker and do not fit in the standard frame.
 On the water polarized is basicly mandatory, have sailed once. Had both polarized cheap ones and non polarized Half-jackets. The shimmering with the oakleys was awefull.

 Just saw the new Square-X, nice shades. As nice as the Half-x and just as pricey as my custom juliets.

 Oakley seems to have released a "elite" line. Oakley Elite Collection - Oakley Official Site
 Verry slick looking shades. 
 The cheapest is 'only' 600 bucks and the most expensive just a mere 4 grand...

 I am pretty sure there are sunglasses better than oakley but i am verry happy with both the build quality and the lenses. 
 Have been looking at mau jimi lately but they just dont apeall to me, save for perhaps the Makaha and Seafarer. Anyone have experiences with one or both?


----------



## Marcus_C

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They do come in polarized edition, however the lenses are thicker and do not fit in the standard frame._

 

What makes you say this? Looking around the web it appears you can get half jacket's polarised and non-polarised and the same with the xlj which i assume uses the same frame? Also spare polarised and non-polarised frames. It still surprises me I could spend that much on non-polars but I guess it's what people will pay for the name.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stitch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the water polarized is basicly mandatory,_

 

Pretty much yes, last time i was racing with non-polarised sun glasses I was pushed to leeward of the first mark before I gave up on them. (I think i may have thrown them overboard actually, i've never seen them since, maybe they were just lost.


----------



## Stitch

I have seen it stated on the oakley site. Not out of experience. Your best to be sure is to send them an email or dig through the site.


----------



## music_man

i have maui jim's,costa's,revo's and just about everything else. i only wear my 2004 bolle slice. i find it is the best pair i have ever owned. both in coverage and performance. plus everyone says they look good to me.

 music_man


----------



## Marcus_C

I now own a pair of polarised Oakley half-jackets and I have to say i'm very pleased, the lenses are good, as are the spares and the fit is very comfy, i'd recommend them for on the water use too, (as long as they're the polarised ones).


----------



## revolink24

I've just joined wayfarer world.






 New wayfarers, Rx, gray polarized. Haven't come yet, but I'll be sure to say what I think of them when they come.


----------



## NeonPirateKing

Anybody able to help me identify my sunglasses? They're B&L Ray Bans from 90s ( i think). It says W2760 on the side.


----------



## Stitch

Not sure but googling a bit came up with old style wayfarers. They seem to be rare.

 Anyone that can share experiences with the Maui Jim Makaha?


----------



## music_man

i had the makaha for a while. traded them for a different pair. they are fine glasses i just did not like that one at the time. my best fit in mj is volcano. too bad they no longer make black/n. grey. the n. grey lens is fantastic but it is too much reduction for me.

 i would like those oakleys. i am being smart though. when they cannot sell them for 4 grand like their watches they will end up at the discounters. i think $500-$700 would be a lot but i'd pay it for those. 4 grand for those seems obscene to me.

 it seems everything luxotica bought is not as good as when they were independent companies. thats just my opinion. i have heard nikons are real nice for a good price.

 music_man


----------



## christine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Marcus_C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I now own a pair of polarised Oakley half-jackets and I have to say i'm very pleased, the lenses are good, as are the spares and the fit is very comfy, i'd recommend them for on the water use too, (as long as they're the polarised ones).
 [/img]_

 

Nice. I'm looking to get a pair of the Half-Jackets for running because my Monster Pups (VR28 Iridium lens), Fives 3.0 (grey polarized lens) and Fives 3.0 (G30 Titanium lens) fog up too much. I love their coverage and fit though. 

 For regular wear, I have the Crosshair S (VR28 Gold Iridium lens), which are one of the few aviators that fit my small head/face.


----------



## Stitch

If you get the half jackets, pick the XLJ shaped lenses. A bit more coverage and they look more badass


----------



## Marcus_C

I now have one pair of xlj and one non-xlj lenses and prefer the look of the non-xlj's, although I admit they can be a bit distracting at the bottom depending on the light conditions, the normal ones are fine for running though if you want.


----------



## Landis

I found an old pair of Giorgio Armani glasses while cleaning up the house. I don't know where they came from, but they're in just the style I like!
   
  I tried to find out what model they were, but I think they're very well out of production as the case looked rather out of fashion being brown with a green cleaning cloth... Yeah, I threw up a little too. Black sleek frame with blue lenses, these were closest thing I could find the shape and style:


----------



## TranceDude

I own Tom Ford TF0108 James Bond 007


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Great to see Oakley fans... I myself is a big Oakley fan. I'm more into X metals than O matter. I have all the X frames (polished/carbon/plasma) in polarized, two numbered edition X non polarized  both XX frames (carbon/24k). My son has all of them now. X and XX are to be discontinued so get them while they last LOL. The half X are the only ones I cared less for, don't own one. The latest addition so far are the new X SQUARED in polished/VR28 and polished carbon/black iridium purchased last December. Gave the entire family Oakley sunglasses last Christmas (mom/dad/sis/2bros and their wives). This year, I bought in on the Elite series... the $595.00 PIT BOSS in RB and $1,400.00 CSIX (C for carbon and SIX as it is the 6th element). I only buy them in polarized since driving is part of my work. I never took pictures of them until wife gave me a DSLR camera last xmas


----------



## tyty5150

I've always been a Ray-Ban fan, and I know of Oakley.
   
  I see Maui Jim in this thread among others.
   
  Has anyone listed all the brands in one comment?  That would be interesting to see.
   
  And how does one choose sunglasses?  I think the lens matter, but looks is a major part of the decision which isn't as important (to me) with headphones.


----------



## BIG POPPA

These are what I sport at the moment


----------



## LordofDoom

You sir are lucky to have a pair of Carbon Oaks.  I do not have the money or fortitude to convince myself to get a pair, but they look awesome.


----------



## Stitch

Quote: 





tyty5150 said:


> I've always been a Ray-Ban fan, and I know of Oakley.
> 
> I see Maui Jim in this thread among others.
> 
> ...


 

 Same here. I refuse to wear aviator sunglasses regardless of how good the lenses may be. Almost everyone has them and i probably look like a total idiot with them to boot.
  I have an old Rayban predator (RB3142) in gunmetal with gray lenses. Havent used them for ages but i really like the model. They have a certain look to them, only thing is that i can hardly get it fit straight lol.
   
  Been shooting some sunglass porn;
  Custom Julliets w/ laser engraving.


   
  Rayban predator


----------



## nikongod

It has come to my attention that I have not contributed to the awesomeness of this thread. My collection is all prescription. Most of it is standard lenses (non-polarized) because when they were made I had a car with digital gauges that I could not read with the polarized lenses.
   
  I should take better pictures now that I have a better camera  Perhaps tonight.
   
  I wear the Persols more than 95% of the time. They seldom leave my man-purse.
  




  Kaenon UPD in "peach" with C28 polarized lenses.






 Keanon Basis with C12/Polarized lenses.





 Smith shelter with standard Brown lenses.





 Persol 2751 with standard brown lenses.





 Oakley Juliet with Emerald Iridium lenses


----------



## Marine Pilot

Have one pair of REVO from H2O series.
   
  They have a really great clarity, there is nothing sense that something is between my face and world around me.
   
  Also, since they are porized they provides very precise image. But could not say that they remobe all reflection, anyway in the bright weather when sky is open.
  But they cares eyes from hard sunlight very well, for example i can look at the Sun wearing them. It does not mean that i can see at the Sun like at painting in a museum) wearing them.
  But there is not that effect is you look at the Sun in summer in a sunny weather. At the same time, i can go with them in the evening without any inconvenience.
  Fit is of medium comfort IMO, they could holded on the face better. But look is great)


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Is there a brand that has a great polarized build quality?  I have a REVO H20 polarized but you can still see some glare with it on.


----------



## Marine Pilot

I think that next suglasses which i'll buy, will be Costa Del Mar or Maui Jim.
  So many good reviews on them, and also, they looks great.
  --------
  I think that maybe Costa's will be better due to that they are made for fishermans. Because there is really much of glare on the water in the sunny weather, so they have to be really good made to do its work.


----------



## kamajihoji

can anyone recommend me some good italian style aviators.


----------



## Marine Pilot

i think its need to decide what you want, is it only good looking glasses or good looking glasses with polarize, filters etc.
  If you need only great look i think that you will be ok with most part of famous brands, but it will be much hard to choose good glasses in the second case)


----------



## M3NTAL

Quote: 





kamajihoji said:


> can anyone recommend me some good italian style aviators.


 

 I just picked up some Tom Ford "Charles" glasses that fit the bill alright. The "Hunter" also is pretty nice.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Mine:


----------



## jfindon

Is there a site that tells you what to look for in sunglasses?  I don't know what I'm looking at with all the lens coatings etc.  I want to get en entry level pair that is considered decent quality, but really don't know what brands to go for.  Ideas?


----------



## woof37

What $$$ do you consider entry-level?


----------



## jfindon

$200 and under maybe?  More if they're really worth it, but nothing near $300.  Not sure, I know nothing about them or what levels there are for the different quality.
   
  To give you an idea of the style I prefer, I'd say it's something like this:
   

   

   
  First ones are Oakley Whiskers (I doubt Oakleys are that great, seem more mainstream to me) and the second are Revo Discerns.  They're a bit more than I want to spend, but if they'd be worth it and they look decent on me, I'll spend the $240.  Most glasses I try on look stupid on me so it would have to be something I can find in a store to try.


----------



## DDVX

I currently have a pair of nice raybans, but I'm looking for a cheaper pair of sunglasses for when I play tennis. I'd still like them to be polarized and have UV protection. I read this article on Lifehacker and am trying to see if I can do it myself. Max budget: $40. I don't care about brand name. I'd like them to be sleek and black. I don't care about plastic vs. metal frame. Obviously the two below sunglasses are much more expensive (brand name), but just showing the type of styles I like. No aviators, or anything too bulky. Anyone have the miracle answer to my question? Thanks!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Check out Serengeti, they are not bad.


----------



## Goku

Anyone know any good Aviators? Not true avs...like ray ban but sporty retro lile Carrera


----------



## DDVX

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Check out Serengeti, they are not bad.


 

 Not sure you read my paragraph. Those are all $200 heh. I said max $40. Thanks though.


----------



## Goku

Quote: 





ddvx said:


> Not sure you read my paragraph. Those are all $200 heh. I said max $40. Thanks though.


 

 Damn...40$ go to those shack shops that sell fake shades at the mall


----------



## DDVX

Yes yes I realize that.I linked to an article from lifehacker above. Polarized glasses are not expensive to manufacture. All you really pay for in those expensive glasses are a better frame and the brand name. Polarized and UV protected sunglasses are available for $40 (so says the article). Thus, I was trying to find these cheaper polarized sunglasses. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Goku

Quote: 





ddvx said:


> Yes yes I realize that.I linked to an article from lifehacker above. Polarized glasses are not expensive to manufacture. All you really pay for in those expensive glasses are a better frame and the brand name. Polarized and UV protected sunglasses are available for $40 (so says the article). Thus, I was trying to find these cheaper polarized sunglasses. Thanks for the suggestion though.


 

 Yeah. Heard that 70% of all shades are made from same company. But if ur looking for polarized and no looks...then try shadesdirect


----------



## r1n7r4h

Quote: 





goku said:


> Yeah. Heard that 70% of all shades are made from same company. But if ur looking for polarized and no looks...then try shadesdirect


 

 And that company would be Luxottica, which owns the likes of Oakley, Ray-Ban and Revo as well as having partnerships to manufacture and sell for designer companies like Dolce&Gabbana. Just fyi.


----------



## iancraig10

I've just discovered Maui Jim Sunglasses. Spectacular vision is all that I can say about them!! In the car, you can't see the windscreen (as though there's absolutely no glass and it's a bit disconcerting when there's dirt on it. It looks as though the dirt is floating in space.
   
  If I look in the direction of the sun (Not AT the sun) they don't cloud over in the slightest and colour and contrast are really heightened.
   
  The good part was I had a pair sent to me and then a second pair were sent gratis!!!!
   
  Up until now, I had never really taken sunglasses too seriously.


----------



## jfindon

So does that mean it's useless spending money on Revo when they're in that same boat with the others?


----------



## revolink24

No, not really. Swatch owns Omega. VW owns Bugatti. Doesn't mean that they aren't worth any more than their cheaper brethren.


----------



## jfindon

So far I'm stuck between the Revo Discerns and Maui Jim Southshores.  I really like the way the black MJs look:


----------



## jfindon

What are some good sites to order sun glasses from?  Resellerratings isn't being much help and I see some that have these Maui Jims much cheaper, but have no idea if they're legit businesses.


----------



## woof37

Maui Jim lenses are very nice.  I have that same pair and love them.  Nosepieces need some tweaking tho.


----------



## iancraig10

I am a real fan of the Maui Jim's. Got in the car with them on. Wondered what all the dust in the air was ....... it was the dust on my windscreen - I just couldn't see the actual glass with the sunglasses on. The glass almost becomes invisible. Plus the fact that colours do actually look better and you get increased contrast. I wear mine all of the time now.


----------



## jfindon

Thinking of using www.suntimeonline.com to buy them, only three reviews on Resellerratings but they're all 5 stars.  They are also one of the cheapest places, selling them for around $189 shipped.


----------



## jfindon

Damn it, Sunglasshut didn't have the Southshores in the mall.  Of course they wouldn't, since they're the ones I want.
   
  Looks like I'm blindly buying them, depending on return policies.


----------



## Jonoshop

I have had some Oakley flak jackets in the past, also some prada sport sunnies.
   
  At the moment I have Oakley 4-Legged Frogskins Violet Iridium

  These were quite hard to find, but definitely worth it.


----------



## swbf2cheater

I own the cyclops Xmen oakley replica sunglasses but they do not come off their stand


----------



## jfindon

Just got my MJ South Shores today, love them.
   
  Question about the case if anyone else has Maui Jims, inside there's a little ledge that looks to press down on the arms of the glasses, I assume it's to keep them stable in the case and not flopping around.  I just want to make sure that's right, I don't want it to be pressing down on the arms if it's not supposed to be.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





r1n7r4h said:


> And that company would be Luxottica, which owns the likes of Oakley, Ray-Ban and Revo as well as having partnerships to manufacture and sell for designer companies like Dolce&Gabbana. Just fyi.


 


  
  Quote: 





goku said:


> Yeah. Heard that 70% of all shades are made from same company. But if ur looking for polarized and no looks...then try shadesdirect


 

 Luxottica hardly makes 70% off all the sunglasses out there. 
   
  They own a lot of the entry-high-end companies, but there are hundreds of other companies out there and not to mention the knockoffs!
   
   
  On a side note, I recently picked up a pair of Oakley Inmates.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just sniped a new pair of Ray Ban Aviators for 50$, those had been on my list for a long time. And for 50$ it didn't take me long to decide


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





landis said:


> On a side note, I recently picked up a pair of Oakley Inmates.


 

 I have a pair of Oakley Felons that I've been sitting on for a long time to put in Rx lenses.  Pretty much the same as the Felon except slightly narrower and squeeze the skull a bit more.


----------



## Pokefan

Quote: 





swbf2cheater said:


> I own the cyclops Xmen oakley replica sunglasses but they do not come off their stand


 

 I owned a pair of these as well, wore the things everywhere. They were by far the best pair of shades I've ever owned and fit perfect. Unfortunately someone stole them about a year ago. Needless to say I was a little pi$$ed!!


----------



## jfindon




----------



## calipilot227

Ray Ban aviators baby!


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





calipilot227 said:


> Ray Ban aviators baby!


 

 I've got Ray-Ban New Wayfarers (901) with prescription, polarized lenses. They're spectacular. 
   
And clearly better than any aviators....


----------



## immtbiker

I've been buying from here for 15 years. They discount all of their glasses and carry most brands besides having great customer service:
   
  http://www.ej-sunglasses.com/


----------



## GMF2010

I love my Oliver People's Victory 55 (Silver frames / Midnight Express Lenses) and OP Victory 58 (Brown frames / Pink Quartz Lenses).


----------



## woof37

Have a pair myself...nice shades.  Can't get the nosepieces adjusted perfectly, but I am too lazy to go to an optometrist to have it done for me.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

want to thank the peoples on the thread for the recommendations for maui jims, they look to be pretty sweet. Im getting my laser eye surgery on the 6th, and for a year if im outside ill have to have sunglasses on, so i wanted the best optics. now i just have to pic out a pair, i think ive got it narrowed down to the lagoon, stingray, or navigator. need to get to a sunglasses shop so i cant pick.


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> want to thank the peoples on the thread for the recommendations for maui jims, they look to be pretty sweet. Im getting my laser eye surgery on the 6th, and for a year if im outside ill have to have sunglasses on, so i wanted the best optics. now i just have to pic out a pair, i think ive got it narrowed down to the lagoon, stingray, or navigator. need to get to a sunglasses shop so i cant pick.


 

 Best of luck with the surgery!
   
  I Googled them and I'm biased against that full framed style of glasses, so I would definitely recommend swinging by a sunglass place and trying them on with a mirror and a man or woman of impeccable taste to judge.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





landis said:


> Best of luck with the surgery!
> 
> I Googled them and I'm biased against that full framed style of glasses, so I would definitely recommend swinging by a sunglass place and trying them on with a mirror and a man or woman of impeccable taste to judge.


 
  thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  yeah it really depends on the face i guess, cause just looking at pics they arent usually my favorites either, but once they're on my noggin, the fuller framed glasses usually look the best, so its what i go with.


----------



## Hero Kid

Black Ray Ban Original Wayfarers (RB2140) with Polarized lenses.
  Gotta love the classics!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> want to thank the peoples on the thread for the recommendations for maui jims, they look to be pretty sweet. Im getting my laser eye surgery on the 6th, and for a year if im outside ill have to have sunglasses on, so i wanted the best optics.


 
  I had Lazik done in '99 and never looked back (pardon the pun). Just be prepare to need reading glasses at 45, which to me was a worthwhile sacrifice, being that I use my reading glasses maybe 30 minutes out of 24 hours a day. I have 20/15 in both eyes. I'm sure technology has changed drastically in the last 12 years (mine was the first year that they transitioned form RK to Lasik).
  It takes about 7 minutes for each eye, and when they "vacuum" the eye, it's extremely uncomfortable. But it's a small price to pay for long term satisfaction.
  The next morning, I could see the hair on my toes. Very short recovery period. One of the best moves I've ever done. Of course I went with the doctor who invented Lasik and it costs me $4500.
  Make sure to use a reputable doctor, and not one of those $700 clinics. The eye is not something to fool around with.
   
  2 years ago, my wife bought me some Maui Jims, with a reading prescription in the bottom of them. Now I can read Stereophile outside on a blue sky day.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I had Lazik done in '99 and never looked back (pardon the pun). Just be prepare to need reading glasses at 45, which to me was a worthwhile sacrifice, being that I use my reading glasses maybe 30 minutes out of 24 hours a day. I have 20/15 in both eyes. I'm sure technology has changed drastically in the last 12 years (mine was the first year that they transitioned form RK to Lasik).
> It takes about 7 minutes for each eye, and when they "vacuum" the eye, it's extremely uncomfortable. But it's a small price to pay for long term satisfaction.
> The next morning, I could see the hair on my toes. Very short recovery period. One of the best moves I've ever done. Of course I went with the doctor who invented Lasik and it costs me $4500.
> Make sure to use a reputable doctor, and not one of those $700 clinics. The eye is not something to fool around with.
> ...


 
  thats a pretty sweet story. Im actually getting it done for free by the air force. But the laser eye surgery center here at Wright Patt has done over 15000 eyes, seems to me like they know what they're doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah i dont think ill mind much to have to wear reading glasses, glasses for a couple hours a day at the most, certainly beats the pants off of wearing them all day every day.
   
  im stoked about the maui jims too, i decided to jump on the navigators in black cause i want them for the day of the surgery, and if i dont like them for some reason, they've got free shipping for exchanges 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so im golden either way.


----------



## immtbiker

1st step the Air Force does in it's covert "Super Soldier" program.


----------



## woof37

Immtbiker, forgive my ignorance...but explain the reading glasses at 45 comment.  My girlfriend is considering this same procedure.  Gulp.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

[size=small]Quote by DDVX


> [size=small]Yes yes I realize that.I linked to an article from lifehacker above. Polarized glasses are not expensive to manufacture. All you really pay for in those expensive glasses are a better frame and the brand name. Polarized and UV protected sunglasses are available for $40 (so says the article). Thus, I was trying to find these cheaper polarized sunglasses. Thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   


[/size]
   
   
   
   
   
  Try Banana Republic(it's a clothing store that sells a few sunglasses on a glass fixture).  They have $70 sunglasses that are polarized and have really good looking design


----------



## ak622

I've got a pair of Prada aviators (SRP 59L).  This is my first pair of sunglasses in years since I don't like wearing glasses (I've always had perfect vision and never had to wear glasses).  I went to the optometrist and she said there were a few spots of sun damage so I should start protecting them.   I can't seem to link a picture right now tho.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have replaced a Serengeti with Ray-Ban Aviator.  Both have green glass lenses but the Aviator has better clarity and it fits better too.  This Aviator is retro compare to the other sunglasses I have.


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I have replaced a Serengeti with Ray-Ban Aviator.  Both have green glass lenses but the Aviator has better clarity and it fits better too.  This Aviator is retro compare to the other sunglasses I have.


 


  Which Serengetti's did you get?  I didn't know they made any with green lenses.


----------



## heavy_-j

Hey, speaking of serengettis, I have a pair with the glass lenses, and I managed to crack one of them!  does anybody have a good idea as to where i could get them replaced for a reasonable price?  (i.e. not three quarters of the original price of the glasses!)


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's Serengeti Firenze with lens color 555nm polarized.


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote: 





jfindon said:


> Just got my MJ South Shores today, love them.
> 
> Question about the case if anyone else has Maui Jims, inside there's a little ledge that looks to press down on the arms of the glasses, I assume it's to keep them stable in the case and not flopping around.  I just want to make sure that's right, I don't want it to be pressing down on the arms if it's not supposed to be.


 


 I believe the current basket weave case is one size only.  So for a smaller frame model, the glasses are rattling inside the case.  While the MJ case is much improved from previous generations, Oakley makes the best cases to secure the specific model.  That being said, MJ offers exceptional customer service and they will take care of you if there are any issues with their products.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





techfreakazoid said:


> I believe the current basket weave case is one size only.  So for a smaller frame model, the glasses are rattling inside the case.  While the MJ case is much improved from previous generations, Oakley makes the best cases to secure the specific model.  That being said, MJ offers exceptional customer service and they will take care of you if there are any issues with their products.


 
  yeah my navigators are actually pretty darn close to being too big to fit in the hard case at all, i almost never use it, sticking with the soft case myself


----------



## DodgeMD

Oakley Romeo I
  Fire iridium lenses =)


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





woof37 said:


> Immtbiker, forgive my ignorance...but explain the reading glasses at 45 comment.  My girlfriend is considering this same procedure.  Gulp.


 

 Not sure if I'm on the right track, woofy, but as we age, usually around 45 , almost everybody needs reading glasses. It's inevitable. The reason that some people need glasses for long distance, usually starting in second grade and getting progressively worse until about 21 is because the curvature of our corneas is not consistent, having flat spots which people who don't need distance glasses don't have. Up until the mid 90's, the only way to fix that was to use glasses or corrective contacts, that made up for our uneven spots. Radial Keratonomy or RK was invented, so that a laser pounded away at our cornea, getting rid of the flat spots, causing a nice round surface, like the camera on a lens, giving us a consistent convex (or the other one) cornea and voila, improving our viewing distance to a close to 20/20 as they could get.
  The only problem with RK is that you are also pounding the lens and it took a while to heal and get the corrected vision.
  Well, in 1998, they figured out a want to slice the lens, hold it out of the way ( that was the vacuuming uncomfortable part I was talking about). They keep your eyes held open, with one of those things that you see in "A clockwork Orange", vacuum or "suck your eye so it doesn't move (we wouldn't want any "oops", now would we?), and the the laser burns away part of your cornea, to make a perfect round eyeball.
  They then invented Lasik, which is basically the same thing, but it slices away your lens (think about a ball's rawhide when it loses it's stitching) holds it out of the way, and now the laser is able to shape the cornea or your eye, without having to go through the lens, and the results are almost instantaneous. After the shaping takes place, the lens is let go and forms an almost immediate bond with the cornea, the way it was before the Lasik. You have extreme sensitivity to light for about 5 hours, they give you 2 different drops (1 is as an anti bacterial to stop infection for a month the other is an anti-inflammatory).
  Any way, you go to sleep when you get home, and wake up seeing 20/20 (or in my case 20/15. I had mine done when I was 39. but here's what you asked about. Between 42 and 51, the average person needs reading glasses because the inside triangle of your eye (the part closest to your brain...let's say) stretches back and forth to adjust for close up vision and/or reading. I believe that part of your eye is called the retina or optic nerve. As we reach our 40's, that part of your eye loses it's rigidity, so it becomes hard to focus on writing in the 2 − 12 inch range. Normally that part of your eye moves back and forth, like an auto focus on a camera lens, and as it becomes less rigid, we need magnification (reading glasses), to enlarge the writing to make up for what your eye used to do naturally. This has nothing to do with the Lasik, your eye would have done it anyway. However there seems to be a direct correalation between poor long distance and that it takes longer to need reading glasses.
  If you wear contacts, you can get reading glasses, or switch to a lens that's progressive, which offers you both distance and a close up perscription. The lenses are skightly weighted so that the right part always seems to make it's way to the lower part of the eye. This is why I said for the total of maybe 30 minutes that I need to read or work on my instruments and hospital machines, it was worth it to just get a pair of magnified reading glasses. Like I said, the other 23 and 1/2 hours of the day, I have 20/15.
  Here's the kicker, just like a kid in his teens who's vision gets progressively worse until their eye settles down between 18-21, a person in their 40's needs to keep increasing their reading vision until there eyes settle down until their early 50's. We start out by need a 1.0 magnification, and then go up to wherever. I seem to have settled down to needing 1.75 in on eye and 2.0 in the other, while someone like my ex-wife that never needed distance glasses all of her life, needed a 2.5 magnification by the time she was 45. I thing she settled out to 2.75 when all was said and done, you gotta hope you'llm get lucky Like I can type on my laptop and read the screen without glasses, while she can't even see her lipstick without her reading glasses. I can shave without them and I am 51. It's a crapshoot.
  Anyway reading glasses have nothing to do with Lasik or RK, but some people say that the worse your distance vision is, the longer it will take you to need reading glasses. However, once you get the Lasik, you can be assured that you will need reading glasses between 43 and 48.
  To me, it was well worth it, to not need  glasses for 95% of the day. YMMV.
  The other thing that my doctor did for me was give me "mono-vision". He lasered one of my eyes to 20/15 and the other to 20/50. Since I got it in 1999 and I was already 40, what the goal of this was, when it came time to need reading glasses, my brain would use the 20/50 eye as the dominant eye and I wouldn't need reading glasses for supposedly an extra 10 years. Living on borrowed time, so to speak. When it came to distance vision, my brain would automatically know to use the 20/15 eye as the "dominant eye", and even though it was more like an average, with the dominant eye always taking over. This worked pretty well, until I became 48 and my 20/50 eye, degraded to 20/70. The variance was too much and I was getting blurred vision and migraines. 
   
  He did a free touch up (nothing like the smell of burning eyeball, first thing in the morning), but he warned me, and was quite correct, that with two 20/15 eyes, the next morning I would wake up and instantly need to buy reading glasses. It's a small price to pay.
   
  Hope this ramble helps.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





heavy_-j said:


> Hey, speaking of serengettis, I have a pair with the glass lenses, and I managed to crack one of them!  does anybody have a good idea as to where i could get them replaced for a reasonable price?  (i.e. not three quarters of the original price of the glasses!)


 
  Now, this was in 2004, but my screw fell out of my frame, and I chipped the glass big time, I wrote Serengetti, and I sent them in to them and the replaced the screw and the lens for free. The came back looking like new, even Lock-Titing the 4 screws, and replaced the nose pads with soft silicone ones.


----------



## Ketut

What's a good type and color of lenses to be worn in the dessert? I will spend this summer (August) working in Iraq in the oilfield, and wonder what sunglasses should I have with me...


----------



## Confispect

These are the Oakley's Denzel Washinton wore in Book Of Eli.
   
  I've had them for a while but it's honestly time to get a new pair. Plus there to big.


----------



## wildcat46734

Oakley Tightrope              Polished Black/Black Iridium
  Oakley Half Jacket           Polished Black/Black Iridium


----------



## dirkpitt45

Anyone know a good place to buy sunglasses? I'm trying to find a pair of smith interlock spoilers (tortoise) but can't find them anywhere :/ Ebay and amazon have them, but both charge $20+ in shipping, which is rather ridiculous.


----------



## DodgeMD

Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Anyone know a good place to buy sunglasses? I'm trying to find a pair of smith interlock spoilers (tortoise) but can't find them anywhere :/ Ebay and amazon have them, but both charge $20+ in shipping, which is rather ridiculous.


 

 Yeeep, too much for shipping... But, don't forget, that sunglasses is usually the stuff to be overpaid for shipping. And also, if You'll get a good deal, You shouldn't worry about extra 10$.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Well I feel dumb, problem was my location was set to Canada, so shipping was always expensive! Fixed that, and ordered myself a pair!


----------



## nikp

Ray Bans!!


----------



## JasonZ10

Fake 'Bans anyone?


----------



## hung8489

Oakley Gascan Polarized 
Ray-Ban Aviator's


----------



## Redcarmoose

He looks better in the 2903s than I.
  The green lens is great!


----------



## shureThing

Oakleys for me.


----------



## Stitch

Getting a new pair of oakley's soon. I lost my trusty Half-jacket XLJ about 5 months ago after more than 5 years. Had it tucked on the collar of my t-shirt, i was taking photo's of flowers and must have bent forewards..... only notice when i was on the way back.
   
  Thinking about the Flak or Straight Jacket. Maybe it will be the HAlf jacket again, loved the fit and look and there 30 bucks less than the Flak...
   
  Any experiences with Sinner shades? Saw them at an outdoor shop, they look nice but feel somewhat flimsy.


----------



## John2e

Sent my nephew a pair of half jackets in Iridium for his 14Th birthday.  He called me immediately said they were frekin awesome.  Hopefully he takes better care of them than his father who I gave a pair of my Revos a few years back.  Three weeks later I see them with his keys in a bowl all scratched up  ( yes he is an a.ss )


----------



## Wyatta4

I wanna get some Raybans.. Just can't justify more than 100 for sunglasses.......... :-/

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## music_man

i can't find a current style i like from maui or costa now. i was wondering if any other company makes high end glass lenses/nylon frame?
   
  i am looking for roughly: nylon frame/neutral grey glass lense/60-20-130/round or oval. everything seems to be square now.
   
  thanks


----------



## Astrozombie

So what is the standard for sunglass Mid-Fi or Budget-Fi?


----------



## Torontoraccoon

Persol Persol... PERSOL! 
   
  Gonna post some pics tomorrow =) 
   
  Got tons, and tons pre-luxottica after luxottica.. limited editions, regular, artist, mmm gotta love persol!


----------



## music_man

i do not know if it is my imagination or if my face is a pumpkin, i am not a big guy by any standard. i got some that are 66/22/140 and they feel small! i think i just don't like the feel of something on my face/head. i hate my motorcycle helmet but always wear it of course. amazingly at my age i do not need prescription glasses. i am glad about that because i doubt i could stand them.
   
  edit: after a couple of days i started getting comments that they look stupid on me. i guess that says it all. like i said i just don't really like glasses even though i require sunglasses. i don't mind headphones though at all. odd.


----------



## chef8489

Oakley Half X and flak jacket with positive red irridium.


----------



## music_man

i was hoping for some advice.
   
  whenever i clean coated glass lenses with soapy water or lens cleaner a swirly haze is left behind. after drying with a microfiber cloth. when the glasses are on i cannot see this so i don't know if it matters. i can only see it when they are off my face looking at them. it is like a rainbow swirl. in contrast i have absolutely no problem getting coated polycarbonate lenses clean. am i doing something wrong, or is this normal to happen? if i am doing something wrong maybe someone can tell me what.
   
  thanks
   
  btw, chef those look great on you. i looked at your shirt and thought is this guy a chef? than i saw your name.


----------



## chef8489

Thanks. I dont clean my coated lenses with anything but water and microfiber.


----------



## music_man

i feel kind of stupid. i washed my lens cloth with warm water and set it out to dry. no more smudges. old cloth was dirty duh. the strange thing is it never affected polycarbonate lenses, just glass ones. i suppose there is an explanation for that but i don't know. if i just run the glasses under water and let them air dry they get little dots on them. my water is ok though.


----------



## music_man

sorry for so many posts in this thread. i wanted to tell you guys. get a 3m microfiber lens cloth. omg, you will be glad you did. well, ymmv i don't know but i was really amazed. it is totally different than a regular microfiber cloth. between one and two dollars. wal-mart vision center has them.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I use a lens cleaning solution and microfiber.


----------



## brentatent12

Serengeti for the win!  
   
  RayBan's are good too.  I'm a bit of a sunglasses fanatic, so I have Serengeti Gio, Ronan, Vento, Aviators, Summit, and Ascani.  I also have RayBan Aviators, which are nice because they can fit into a pocket due to the soft case.  The Serengeti Aviators feel much more well built compared to the RayBans, however, I haven't had a problem with the latter of the two.  I've had Oakley sunglasses in the past, but haven't been particularly impressed neither by their build quality nor optical clarity--they completely busticated in the end. . .  I believe Serengeti have superior optics versus any other brand I've tried.  I've heard good thing about Costa Del Mar though, so maybe I'll try a pair of them out one of these days. . . gotta save some money for audio too, damn! =)


----------



## Audio-Omega

Ray-Ban Aviator glass lenses have clarity.  I have noticed that quality has slipped, with new frame not sitting flat on a flat surface.  This has occurred in Ray-Ban, Oakley and Serengeti.


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Ray-Ban Aviator glass lenses have clarity.  I have noticed that quality has slipped, with new frame not sitting flat on a flat surface.  This has occurred in Ray-Ban, Oakley and Serengeti.


 


  Bend it? The frames are flexible so you can bend it if it's out of shape..


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yeah that might work.


----------



## Stitch

I went to the local oakley dealer to check for a Flak Jacket. I loved my Half jacket before i lost it and the flak jacket looks nice too.
  When i had it in my hands it felt flimsy and wobbly. I ordered a polarized Straight jacket instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  It feels more sturdy, larger lenses and 30 euro's cheaper.


----------



## music_man

i am done with glass lenses once again. too hard to clean,keep clean and too heavy. superior optics? maybe but i can't even really tell. i think stuff like oakley and bolle have gotten neck and neck with their polycarbonate. heck, oakley makes $1,000 glasses out of it. i doubt it could be crummy optical quality. possibly glass is a few percent clearer but i see why my glass lenses are usually on the shelf once again. plus i find the coatings on glass actually scratch easier than poly! just the opposite is always said by the manufacturers of glass lenses. it is the coating that can scratch with even a microfiber cloth not the glass itself. of course ymmv. i am once again a fan of lite all plastic sunglasses. i seem to go through this every few years and end up back where i started. of course i am sure poly has come a long way in the meantime anyhow. plus stuff like spring hinges and such just serve to make the glasses heavier as well. good simple half jacket or whatever suits me the best.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone ever tried Randolph Engineering sunglasses ?  Are they of good quality ?


----------



## labrett

Jumping on the Oakley wagon. Love my Holbrooks but the coating scratches easily like music_man is saying. Unfortunate. They look way sweet though.


----------



## pigmode

Got a pair not too long ago, of Livestrong Radar Path/ black iridium. Any reviews of the treatment that comes with these?


----------



## johnkim0011

3M branded microfiber works quite well.
  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I use a lens cleaning solution and microfiber.


----------



## Merck

I have had 2 different pairs of the Oakley Half Jackets and I loved them.  Unfortunately, both were lost.  Glasses like those are no longer within my budget so I just have cheap ones.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

all Oakleys back left: Jupiter Squared....front left: X-metal polished Juliet.....back right: Pit Bull.....front right: Splinter.....Front center: Plaintiff
   

   
   

  Back: Jupiter Squared             Front: Polished Juliets
   
   

  Back: Pit Bull      Front:  Splinter
   
   
   

  Wearing my Juliets
  Looking for some X-Metal XX and Romeo II


----------



## El_Doug

Anyone have any recommendations for some cycling frames that can handle a prescription?  I clearly can't wear my usual Oliver Peoples on a 3 hour tour... and my eyes have been so dry lately, i cant wear my contacts


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Try Oakley's Sport frames


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for some cycling frames that can handle a prescription?  I clearly can't wear my usual Oliver Peoples on a 3 hour tour... and my eyes have been so dry lately, i cant wear my contacts


 

 I'd recommend Rudy Project. Their frames and lenses are better quality than Oakleys in my experience. Oakleys aren't bad for sports sunglasses; I have 3 of them, but Rudy Project frames are more adjustable for comfort, and their lenses are much better quality than the Oakley ones, which are murky and often have uneven coatings.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

he is gonna be using his own prescription lenses so Rudy's lenses are out. I understand having a comfortable fitting pair but you need a tight fit when doing active sports so it doesn't fall and break.


----------



## BRCMRGN

Persol - 12 pairs. Almost as bad as Head-fi and IEMs. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FlyingFungus

I only own 1 pair of sunglasses...Oakleys. Not sure of the model name. Great glasses, quite durable


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> he is gonna be using his own prescription lenses so Rudy's lenses are out. I understand having a comfortable fitting pair but you need a tight fit when doing active sports so it doesn't fall and break.


 

 Pretty sure Rudy has a prescription option. And you can definitely set them up so they have a snug fit.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Just checked, they have both prescription lens and prescription insert options. And they'll stay on your face better if you adjust them because you can bend the temples so they hook around your ears, instead of just sitting straight like Oakley's bayonet temples. Also, if he's using OP's now, I think he'll be able to appreciate the little nuances that make some sunglasses better than others.


----------



## El_Doug

will be checking out the Rudy's!  nice to see theyre adjustable, and you seem to get me w/r/t OP's  
   
  Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Just checked, they have both prescription lens and prescription insert options. And they'll stay on your face better if you adjust them because you can bend the temples so they hook around your ears, instead of just sitting straight like Oakley's bayonet temples. Also, if he's using OP's now, I think he'll be able to appreciate the little nuances that make some sunglasses better than others.


----------



## jfindon

I'm bored and want some new sunglasses.  I have Maui Jim South Shores right now and wanted something with a little bit bigger lenses.  I looked at the MJ Sand Island and Fleming Beach and both didn't look right on me, not to mention they certainly didn't feel like $320 sunglasses.  My South Shores feel much better than those.
   
  Anyway, I really like the lenses of the MJs but nothing on their site appeals to me anymore.  I tried looking at Kaenon too and they're even worse style wise.  Not interested in RayBans or Oakleys because of the Luxottica garbage, so what are some other ones with great lens reputations?
   
  Here are my current sunglasses:
   

   
   
  I'm generally not an aviator type, but thought I looked decent in a pair of junky Randolphs when I had them:
   

   
  Ignore the dumb hair.
   
  I don't even know what type of face shape I have, but given the above, what would you recommend?


----------



## Tsujigiri

The higher end brands are more focused on frames than lenses. MJ has some of the best lenses out there, but I agree that their frames are a little lacking in quality and style. Serengeti is kind of similar in that way, but maybe you'll find something you like in their lineup. As for high end brands that focus on the optics, your best bet is probably Salt Optics. Many other brands have great frames (While quite good, I wouldn't say Salt's frames are the best out there) and lenses that are quite good, though. I've started a thread compiling information I've found about sunglasses over my years of collecting them here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/657058/sunglass-fi-the-optics-info-thread#post_9430006
   
  So far, I've mostly been posting information on higher end independent brands; I'm sure you'll find something of interest in there.


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> The higher end brands are more focused on frames than lenses. MJ has some of the best lenses out there, but I agree that their frames are a little lacking in quality and style. Serengeti is kind of similar in that way, but maybe you'll find something you like in their lineup. As for high end brands that focus on the optics, your best bet is probably Salt Optics. Many other brands have great frames (While quite good, I wouldn't say Salt's frames are the best out there) and lenses that are quite good, though. I've started a thread compiling information I've found about sunglasses over my years of collecting them here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/657058/sunglass-fi-the-optics-info-thread#post_9430006
> 
> So far, I've mostly been posting information on higher end independent brands; I'm sure you'll find something of interest in there.


 
   
  Thanks, I did see your thread and started checking out some of those brands. I'll check out Salt Optics next, I was just looking at Dillon Optics and thought the Drakes looked pretty nice, but no clue how they'd actually look on me:
   

   
  How do they stack up frame/lens quality?
   
   
  Any comments on what type of face I have and what styles might suit me better?  I don't know if I can find places to try some other brands on, it's hard enough finding a place that carries MJ.


----------



## Tsujigiri

The Dillons are mostly notable for the lens technology they have, which reduces reflections on the back of the lens and makes the lens look like it has a matte finish on the outside. It's pretty impressive to see it in person. The frames aren't really that notable, though, IMO.


----------



## jfindon

Since I have no way of knowing how they'll look thanks to having no stores in the state of PA who carry them, I'm not sure I even want to try buying them.  I don't know if you can find them cheaper than the $280 they're listed for direct from Dillon because I can't even find any dealers that have an online sotrefront.
   
  Annoying.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Yeah, Dillon's pretty new so they're difficult to find. If you ever come to Socal, though, I can tell you where I've seen them stocked. We have a lot of good sunglass retailers here; I've seen places that stock a lot of obscure brands like Salt, IC! Berlin, Mykita, Chrome Hearts, etc. We even have a dedicated Oliver Peoples store nearby. I suppose that's to be expected, since Oliver Peoples, Salt, Barton Perreira, and Sama are all HQ'd around here.
   
  There are a lot of sunglass companies other than Dillon that offer products that really stand out. I'd highly recommend taking a closer look at Mykita. They use Zeiss lenses, so the optics are quite decent. They're considerably more expensive than Dillons, but you can find them marked down much more easily.


----------



## jfindon

The matte lenses on the Dillons are really pulling me in, I haven't seen anything else that I feel like I want to try since I saw those.  I have no clue what their 30 day money back guarantee entails, but I emailed them to ask about it.  If it's what I think it is, I have no reason not to try them out.  If there's all sorts of restrictions though I'm still back to square one.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Did anyone watch "Sticker Shock: Why Are Glasses So Expensive?" on US 60 Minutes ?


----------



## warubozu

^ Here's the 60 Mins. segment for those who missed it:
   
http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50149025n


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Just got these from a fellow Oakley fan. Oakley X Metal XX TiO2 w/ black iridium lens


----------



## Audio-Omega

I remember Sunglass Hut stopped selling Oakley a few years ago.


----------



## jfindon

So, anyone know if it's worth trying to sell a pair of Dillons that I just dropped in the road?  I am so pissed off at myself, I have never dropped anything expensive in my life.  I had them up on my hat when I went into a store, and when I came out I must have moved too much and they just fell right off into the parking lot.  The left lens has a small scratch in the middle and the frame got dinged up, so there goes $280.  Can't believe I did that, with my MJs it was never an issue taking them off because the case is much better designed, the Dillon case let them flop around so much I didn't want to put them in there for quick store runs.
   
  I'll never wear these again now, so should I try selling them or just completely sit on the loss?  I'm going to punch myself in the face for being such a moron.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Just got this Oakley X Metal Penny


----------



## Circuitbender

Is only an Oakley thread? I got a pair of American Optical Originals a little while ago. Absolutely fantastic shades, I have to say. All glass lenses, perfectly snug bayonet arms, durable and stylish as hell. I dig.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Recently ordered a pair of Rayban Wayfarer 2140's

and because i kinda dislike the New wayfarers.



Cannot wait, pics to come maybe sometime in the week.


Is the optical quality really that great?

i used to buy some generic brand silver/mirror tint aviators from wally-world that were 5$.
I never liked those things, the clarity was horrible.
but for 5$ whats to expect?

pretty much my first considerable "high-end" sunglass purchase..


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Im loving these!


----------



## JamieMcC

Hi I just noticed this thread and could not resit the urge to post, I am willing to admit I have a weak spot for a great pair of sunnies. There is a real feel good factor about seeing the world through a quality set of lenses each and every time you put them on.
  
 Both work and play sees me spending time on the water which can be hard on your eyes and good protection is essential.  I have enjoyed owning many of the well known brands in the past. But am getting more particular over the years and have come to really value quality mineral glass optics rather than the polycarbonate lenses most sunglasses seem to be today.
  
 Some of the best polycarbonate sunglasses that I have owned have been Serengeti the Drivers, Polarmax and life through the Sedona with the rose lens made me smile again and again.  All excellent and lightweight to wear but all WAY to fragile and prone to scratch and damage easily. I don't think any of them lasted me longer than a year and I am quiet careful. Maui Jims I cant remember which model (but I remember the cafe table I left them on) were alsovery nice and mourned over at the time.
  
 If your on a budget less than say $50 some of Serengeti's vintage sunglasses with the corning photochromic mineral glass optics are nice and  good value for the quality of the optics the only drawback is they are getting hard to find now in anything other than very retro looking frames but can be fun.
  
 A favourite make of mine for over 25 years now which I coming back to buy has been Vuarnet particularly the Skilynx, Polarlynx and Nautilux mineral glass lenses.
  
 These lenses in the latest style frames cost around $400 to $500. However if you value the quality of the optics you are looking through, more than the latest frame style then these same lenses can be found listed as new old stock, on auction sites with frames styles spanning several decades from under $100 and ever upwards. The Skilynx lens has been in manufacture for over 50 years!
  
 I have found the three Vuarnet mineral lenses above through personal use to have outstanding optics for sunglasses and a joy to wear fwiw.
  
 My current Vuarnet sunnies with the Nautilux lenses see below.
  
 "Yellow base, brown & anti-reflective interior coatings. Double gradient blue exterior filters. A very technical all weather lens conceived to protect against the strong reflection of the sea and against the tiring glare of hazy conditions. Especially effective for water sports, hydrophobic coating makes sea spray flow off more easily"


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Its nice knowing the Wayfarers under the Amazon LLC dealer from Amazon are authentic.

they seem to pass all the authentic checks.

Rod going through all the way.
RB is laser etched and only felt from the inside.
Rayban logo on the sides are of correct proportion.

quality feel.


Im really happy for getting them at a considerably much lower price than offered by the suggested retail price.

These being my first higher-end sunglass purchase i dont think i can feel to go back into purchasing knockoff, generic brand sunglasses..


----------



## jfindon

Anyone know what kind of glasses these are?


----------



## Tsujigiri

Hard to tell exactly from such a small pic, but the lens profile looks a lot like Oliver Peoples Benedicts, or a pair that's trying to be the OP Benedict. If you can get a shot of the temple it would be a lot easier to tell.


----------



## jfindon

Pretty sure these are the same ones, but can't find an HD source.  Much bigger picture though:
  
 http://i.minus.com/i4L1zasCQ2f0M.jpg
  
 Could they be simple RayBans?
  
 EDIT:
  
  
 Think I found them:
  
 http://www.contactsandspecs.com/Ray-Ban-Sunglasses/Ray-Ban-Sunglasses-Tech-RB8301-11616.aspx


----------



## Tsujigiri

Arms are a little thicker on the ones in the link, but after seeing the better pic it looks like they are just Ray-Bans from the lens logo. Must be a different model as their classic aviator has a taller, less rounded lens. I wouldn't be surprised if it was heavily based off the OP Benedict, actually. Both are Luxottica companies, and Lux often takes popular frames from one brand and rebrands them under one of their many other brands. FWIW, though, I have both a pair of Benedicts and Ray-Bans, and find those particular OP's to be significantly higher quality than Lux's other offerings, and on par with other high end sunglass brands. I've also had OP's that didn't feel high end at all and were more on the level of RB, though, so their lineup varies from model to model.


----------



## LFF

In remembrance of the date and for one of my personal heroes, I decided to sport these today...
  

  
 Same exact ones...


----------



## iso-b

Ray-Ban warriors with gradient polarized lenses.


----------



## Endcode

John Varvatos JV775,those lens are not that purple in person, but the overall craftsmanship is awesome


----------



## jfindon

Just because I'm thinking of it, I'm sure I found the Ray Bans from the show I posted about on the last page.
  
 http://www.ray-ban.com/usa/sunglasses/RB3362-COCKPIT-Gold/805289275268
  
 Same arm thickness and all.


----------



## LFF

jfindon said:


> Just because I'm thinking of it, I'm sure I found the Ray Bans from the show I posted about on the last page.
> 
> http://www.ray-ban.com/usa/sunglasses/RB3362-COCKPIT-Gold/805289275268
> 
> Same arm thickness and all.


 
 NO logo on the show version...


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

My Oakley X Metals


  
 Waiting for X-Metal X Squared in the mail


----------



## Music Alchemist

I've got the Adidas Evil Eye with custom inner lens attachments for my nearsightedness.
  
 They look slightly cooler than this:


----------



## emo72

hello i have oakley xframes and need a prescription lens? anywhere i can it done reasonably priced in toronto? it seems some optician places dont like (cant) do them.


----------



## immtbiker

Just got these KAHULUI HARBOR:


----------



## LingLing1337

Ive been using Serengeti Velocity driver's tint for about a year now, no complaints. Ill put up a proper pic tomorrow


----------



## Jeb Listens

Well, we're finally getting some sun here in England.   And I just discovered the Gear-Fi section.  
  
  
 Enjoying the Randolph Engineering Aviators.  AKA the "Don Drapers"


----------



## CallMeDaddy

My sister works at a boutique shop and gets them almost 50% off ☺. Before she started working there i told myself id stop buying nice sunglasses. i had lost 3 or 4 pairs of mauis and had one crushed....but that was replaced by warranty... Only to be crushed again the following year. 

I now have two pairs of mj's. Kahului harbors in a rose lens and banyans for when im more active.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

^not my collection but a member from another forum. This is only 30% of his collection.


----------



## thelurker




----------



## Aimeeeeeb

What brand are those sunglasses?


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Guys, I have a dilemma. I'm not really a sunglass guy, mostly just whenever I get a new prescription I get two, one with dark tint that I leave in the car in case I need it (or when I accidentally wreck my normal pair). However, I just received a pair of grey-grey RB3429 from my Uncle, but the problem is that I'm legally blind without my prescription glasses as I'm at around 650/200 on the left and 575/175 on the right (near sighted / astigmatism). 
 
Is there a way to get prescription lenses on these aside from shipping them to RayBan and paying the premium for the RayBan prescription lenses? To be more specific, are the lenses on these just on there like any normal glasses, or do they use some kind of adhesive that will make it a PITA to remove safely without damaging the lenses or the frame? I called up the RayBan dealer and they said that, at best, I'd have to order the lenses from RayBan, and then they can install them, but given my prescription this will likely not be something that they'd have in the storeroom somewhere and likely very expensive.
 
Past that, in case it is possible to remove the lenses safely and then just put in another one, are there specific brands of lenses that would at least have tint and UV coating that isn't too bad compared to what RayBan uses but are relatively cheap? I mean if it was just a replacement because I broke the lenses on my RayBan I wouldn't mind getting Nikon lenses (no really I saw them when I had to get a new frame because I slumped on my desk wearing my glasses), but given my prescription can change every two years or so, I'm not too enthusiastic about it.
 
I don't really mind if the lenses will be thicker than the frame also, as long as I can actually use these, and in case I get lasik later on and the procedure actually works, I can swap the old lenses back in; then pop in new prescription lenses in case my eyes develop the same problem some time after the lasik.


----------



## warubozu

Last pair I purchased, Maui Jim - Eh Brah


----------



## diddy808

Maui Jims Island Time


----------



## fuego

Rayban is what I always use


----------



## ProtegeManiac

Anyone know how to get in touch with Ray Ban to order prescription lenses from them? Not the frames, the lenses - we got the frames in stores here but they don't get the lenses from RayBan (Nikon is more common actually), but I got a pair from my uncle last Christmas and if I get new lenses for these I want to have the same coatings used by RayBan (and the logo on the lens).
  
 Saw some threads on sunglass forums that soem were able to do that but I didn't get a reply for my PMs. RayBan US isn't replying either.


----------



## jodgey4

Carrera guy myself, my face isn't big but it works best with their large aviators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## PotatoWhisperer

Anyone know anything about Spy Optic Hielo's? My friend gave me a pair for free once and they've just been sitting here. They look a little bit silly on me and the sunglasses are made for people with huge heads or something cause they're constantly slipping off. On that matter, anyone know any quick fixes to make shades fit on your face?


----------



## bluedolphin

I got a second pair today of WileyX XL1 they very comfortable.
 I was not lucky and got one with rubber factory failure, since it cost 105 euro,  iwonder if i should change them
 is very noticable when wearing them, it arrived like this is not on the plastic is the rubber near nose.


----------



## n1234

Hi, is the owner of Tom Ford TF0108 James Bond 007 selling them or willing to sell them? let me know asap thank you.


----------



## LAmitchell

warubozu said:


> Last pair I purchased, Maui Jim - Eh Brah




Are the Maui Jim lenses still the best? I haven't had a pair in about 5 years but damn those frames look perfect.


----------



## warubozu

IMO yes they are especially their glass lenses, the Maui Jims along with my Persols are some of the clearest and color correct sunglasses that I own. I also like both of their frame styles. Funny thing is right now I own more Oakleys than I do Maui Jims and Persols, but that's about to change.


----------



## LAmitchell

Thanks for the response Warubozu,

And I'm glad to know that PERSOL lenses are as good as the Maui Jims...

Because I just bought a pair (of PERSOL) and I absolutely LOVE them (the fit, the look, the lens clarity, etc)


----------



## s1rrah

Just picked up a pair of Serengeti Genova Drivers (Polarized version) ... been wanting a pair for a long time and finally broke down ...
  
 ...


----------



## warubozu

lamitchell said:


> Thanks for the response Warubozu,
> 
> And I'm glad to know that PERSOL lenses are as good as the Maui Jims...
> 
> Because I just bought a pair (of PERSOL) and I absolutely LOVE them (the fit, the look, the lens clarity, etc)


 

 Awesome and they look great. I currently own 3 pairs of Persol; 3108S, 3037S, and 3114S. Will be looking to get a pair of 3086S soon. I find Persol's lenses to be on par with Maui Jim in clarity and color correctness. Their build quality is also first class, have not found any flaws in the pairs of Persol that I've purchased so far. I also like their frame styles and they do fit on my head nicely without any discomfort just like my Maui Jim sunglasses.


----------



## customcoco

Funky glasses lover here.
  
 Here's my current rotation :


----------



## s1rrah

Just got my new Serengeti Genova's ... polarized ... photochromic lenses ... such a nice set of shades; I've wanted these forever and finally broke down and bought them.  It's an older design from Serengeti, released in 2011, and generally only available in the UK.  But man are they ridiculously good.  Might buy a 2nd pair before their all gone ...
  
 ...
  

  
 ...
  
 The frame design is excellent too ... sides block just about all incoming side light ... way more functional than my beloved Aviators ....


----------



## DrakeShot

Nice Thread. will post mine later.


----------



## s1rrah

Just a heads up regarding a sweet deal on Serengeti "Genova" Polarized Drivers ... there's a guy in the US selling brand new, boxed sets fro $65 a pair with free shipping, on Ebay (see link below image).
  
 An insane deal on some truly great glass:  
  

  

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/371688870393?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 ...
  
 I already have a pair but am buying a second as backup; at that price, there's simply no reason not too...
  
 These were released by Serengeti back in 2011 and are most easily found in the UK; Amazon and Ebay sellers typically sell for well over $100+ dollars ...
  
 They have "photochromic" polarized lenses (amber glass) and strike just the right balance between an aggressive and conservative look; if they were a car? They would be an Audi TT ...
  
 ...
  
 FYI


----------



## Riley Beale

Hi!  I am a huge sunglass addict over 250 pairs of various brands.  I have about 10 Spy hielo's.  I have one pair in clear prescription lenses.  They do not hold up very well to prescription.  I have been through a couple of frames already in my collection and have had to trash them because they prescription lenses keep stretching them out to where they won't stay on.  They are not very durable frame wise and they are not really meant for anything remotely active or wet or sweaty.  think more for casual use when you are crusin the town or something.  I have kind of got away from Spy in recent years due to their happy lenses.  I don't trust them.  I am worried they will allow harmful light to reach my eyes due to them allowing Blue light into the eye.  I asked my eye doctor about this and she said to avoid them.  I have a mild prescription with a slight astigmitism.  I have a pair of Maui Jim Peahi in prescription in Gloss Black with a Neutral Grey Lens in Trivex.  I can't wear polycarbonate sunglasses anymore due to the distortion they cause.  I do get the highest quality polycarbonate in eyeglasses with an anti reflective coating on both front and back of the lenses for my clear glasses.  I have problems with glare driving at night.  i mostly wear my Peahi for night driving now.  I also really like Kaenon's and have had stellar luck with their customer service.  They are very nice and very helpful.  Also, they get it done in a timely manner.  I am into Smith's with glass lenses as well.  Costa's are kind of hit and miss for me.  Some are great some don't stay on my face well due to the excessive amounts of soft rubber on the temples.  They are too pliable and not stiff enough to grip my head well.  My favorite designer brand is Mosley tribes which is a now discontinued line of Oliver Peoples.  My crown jewel of those are my Legacy frames.  1 gold frame with photochromic amber mirror glass lenses (I bought these after seeing Maynard from Tool wearing them), Matte Steel or gunmetal Frame with newly installed G-15 polarized glass lenses a both in size 64 and a Size 60 in gold with Java brown Polarized glass lenses.    I also own 2 Ray Ban's over 100 oakley's.  a few Liquid's, Gatorz, tons of Black Flys thanks to my cousin in So Cal, a lot of Hoven's, a few Electric's and Von Zipper's, 1 pair of Vaurnet 085 in black with Skilynx lenses like my dad had in the 80's and 90's (he bought them after seeing Chicago Bears quarterback Jim Mcmahon wearing them on the sidelines) , some Dragon's and probably several I am forgetting.  I have kind of moved on from brands that don't offer higher grade lens material lately.  I have 2 floor sunglass display towers and one counter display.  All of my stuff is brand name no knock offs for me.  

On another note does anybody have any Dillon optics they could share some photos of or some information on how they like them?  I am considering getting some in prescription when I have my next eye exam in a few months.

thanks and peace

Riley


----------



## DamageInc77

I am partial to Maui Jim Freight Trains, Persol 649, and the Mykita Owen.


----------



## JamieMcC (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey Riely thats some collection you have going I have been a Vuarnet fan myself for over 25 years now and while I have often tried different brands I keep going back to Vaurnet and have been slowly building up a collection of their different technical mineral glass lens. My day job involves working afloat the Varnet Skilynx (cats eye) Nautilynx and Polarlynx are all exel for marine use under harsh reflective sunlight. I have tried several different Serengeti optons but the polycarbonate lenses are to fragile for my liking and have not lasted very well the vintage Serengeti Dow Corning photochomatic mineral  lens which I also liked are hard to find these days in a frame that's not hideous. Also my normal drive is quiet forested and the photochromic re action as you drive through the dappled sun light is not ideal for driving.  The Maui Jims I had were very nice I forget the model but was gutted when I lost them whilst on holiday.


----------



## Riley Beale

JamieMcC said:


> Hey Riely thats some collection you have going I have been a Vuarnet fan myself for over 25 years now and while I have often tried different brands I keep going back to Vaurnet and have been slowly building up a collection of their different technical mineral glass lens. My day job involves working afloat the Varnet Skilynx (cats eye) Nautilynx and Polarlynx are all exel for marine use under harsh reflective sunlight. I have tried several different Serengeti optons but the polycarbonate lenses are to fragile for my liking and have not lasted very well the vintage Serengeti Dow Corning photochomatic mineral  lens which I also liked are hard to find these days in a frame that's not hideous. Also my normal drive is quiet forested and the photochromic re action as you drive through the dappled sun light is not ideal for driving.  The Maui Jims I had were very nice I forget the model but was gutted when I lost them whilst on holiday.



Hello!  I am in an area where Vuarnet's are not available.  Only seen them in one store on one of my short travels.  One store in Tahoe has a few pairs that have been sitting for a long time.  They have been half off for a couple of years now.  They only have polycarbonate lenses Vuarnet's now so I am not too sure if they are real.  I have been in there when I go to concerts in Tahoe.  I live over a hundred miles North of Sacramento and I am busy in the Spring, Summer and Fall farming almonds and walnuts so I don't get too far away from home.  My favorite brand is probably Kaenon for practicality.  I love there lenses and they have a lot of frames that I like.  I only wear glass, Trivex and CR-39 lens materials now.  I don't care for the distortion of polycarbonate or plastic lenses anymore.

Cheers

Riley


----------



## uoods

Native sunglass-fi for all my active outdoor uses


----------

